# Forum ride - Hebden Bridge to Waddington, Sun 29th January



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2012)

*** RIDE NOW ON SUNDAY 29TH! ***

Rights folks - I have only done 1 ride in 8 weeks so it is time for me to stop messing about and to get another one in!

I want to try and do a metric century a month this year so I have plotted a 106 km (66 mile) route which takes in our usual cafe stop at Country Kitchen in Waddington. I'm aiming to do the ride on Sunday, 22nd January because that gives me 2 weeks to get my legs working again, and a bailout option of the following Sunday if the weather turns out to be awful on the 22nd.

It will on be a flatter route than most of my forum rides. We will spend more time on main roads than usual, but at least they should be ice-free and less demanding on my/our detrained legs!

The route includes a few smaller climbs and long drags but maxes out at an elevation of 240 m so we won't be doing any really big stuff. The worst climb of the day will be that short steep stretch on the Old Roman Road near Read. We will ride out to Burnley on the A646, and use the Padiham Greenway to get into the centre of Padiham. We'll take the scenic route to the Old Roman Road, then continue through Mitton as we usually do, but instead of turning right and going straight to Waddington via Bashall Town, we will turn left and add a little loop below the north side of Longridge Fell, taking us through Walker Fold, Cow Ark and Kitchens and then descending the lower part of Waddington Fell to our cafe stop in the village. After that, we will return to Mitton via Bashall Town, and then return along the same route we took out in the morning.

Usual ride ethos - an easy sociable pace, and lots of chatting, with a relaxed stop at the cafe. Nobody will be left behind but if anyone wants to climb ahead of the slower riders, feel free, just wait at the summits for me and the rest of the rear guard!

You ought to feel fairly sure that you can cope with a moderately 'lumpy' ride of this distance, and carry enough food and drink to get you to the cafe at Waddington after 60 kms (37 miles), though we can call in to refill our bottles at the Spring Wood picnic centre above Whalley after 35 kms (22 miles)

It will be slow, slow, slow. Don't come along and complain about it being slow. IT WILL BE SLOW! (We won't be riding quickly ... )

Let's meet at Market Place car park, Hebden Bridge. Map showing car parks.

The centre of Hebden Bridge is now pedestrianised and there is a one-way system. To get to the car park turn right up Commercial Street as you come into HB from the Halifax direction, second left after about 100 yards by the White Lion. Follow that road round over the river. The car park is then on your right.

If you are coming from the Todmorden direction, turn left down Old Gate (one way street) at the end of Market Street, just after the Inn on the Bridge on your left. Follow the road round past the Hole in t'Wall. The car park is straight ahead on the right.

*If anybody decides to turn up announced (it has happened before) make sure that you get to Market Place car park in good time because we won't be hanging about once all those officially riding have gathered!*
We will probably be coming back at dusk so remember to bring lights.

_*I was wondering whether we should start this ride an hour earlier than normal because the distance has been upped and it will still be getting dark fairly early - what do you think - 09:00, 10:00 or a compromise 09:30?*_

Who fancies joining me?


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2012)

If I can - Sunday's aren't good for me so I'll have to check with SWMBO. Saturday's are always better!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2012)

DCLane said:


> If I can - Sunday's aren't good for me so I'll have to check with SWMBO. Saturday's are always better!


The old problem! I think that Sundays are generally better for most people but I will definitely organise some rides on Saturdays for the others. The trouble is, every time I've asked, we end up with a split vote so it is better for me to just name the day up front!

The mini-Northwest Passage that we have been discussing elsewhere is one of the rarer events which take place on a Saturday (Steve H - take note! )


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The mini-Northwest Passage that we have been discussing elsewhere is one of the rarer events which take place on a Saturday (*Steve H - take note!* )




I'll be there, need the miles and the extra training, even Phil is ahead of me this year


----------



## Hicky (9 Jan 2012)

If I get a pass out(wife works evenings) then I'll be there.
If anyone wants to do any in the meantime then I'm up for shorter ones(wifes work commitments)?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2012)

I've updated my original post with more details.

Please note that the start time is open to discussion so make your preferences clear - 09:00, 09:30 or 10:00?



Hicky said:


> If I get a pass out(wife works evenings) then I'll be there.
> If anyone wants to do any in the meantime then I'm up for shorter ones(wifes work commitments)?


It will be nice to see you again! It was this time last year that you rode with us wasn't it?


----------



## Hicky (9 Jan 2012)

I cant remember Colin it was some time ago!
I've been informed I'm at a Christening on the 22nd, so if you're up for a jaunt this sunday getting back for 3/4ish I dont mind the start time (anyone else?) ?
The Metoffice seems to be giving favourable weather.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2012)

Hicky said:


> I cant remember Colin it was some time ago!
> I've been informed I'm at a Christening on the 22nd, so if you're up for a jaunt this sunday getting back for 3/4ish I dont mind the start time (anyone else?) ?
> The Metoffice seems to be giving favourable weather.


I could well be, but I'd want it to be shorter because I want to build back up to the distance of the Waddington ride. Perhaps 40-odd miles but with hills?

How about Saturday and then maybe DCLane could join us? I'll keep the weekend free but will watch the weather forecasts as we get closer to next weekend before making a final decision. (I don't trust forecasts 5 or 6 days in advance!)


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Jan 2012)

Weather permitting and providing I can remember how to steer a bike, any time is good, but I will vote for 9.30


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Weather permitting and providing I can remember how to steer a bike, any time is good, but I will vote for 9.30


So, oldfatfool - Is that the Waddington ride a week on Sunday, or the shorter one this Saturday or Sunday?

Hmm - I can see we might have complicated things here with 2 rides in 1 thread! Anyone else planning to come along, remember to say which Sunday you are posting about! If people are interested in a shorter hillier ride next Saturday or Sunday, perhaps I should start a new thread for that?


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Jan 2012)

That would be for the Sunday 22nd, as per the title of the thread

Would be up for a ride this weekend but can't manage Saturdays due to work


----------



## Hicky (9 Jan 2012)

I can do this weekend either day(sunday I'd have to be back in Hebden for 4) or the 21st.
I dont mind if it is hilly


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (9 Jan 2012)

I've realised I cannot make the 22nd. We will be celebrating my wife's birthday and my daughter will be taking a well-earned break from her efforts to civilise the southerners (a hopeless task, I know  ) It would seem a bit rude for her to come up from Essex for the week-end and me disappear on Sunday


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2012)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> I've realised I cannot make the 22nd. We will be celebrating my wife's birthday and my daughter will be taking a well-earned break from her efforts to civilise the southerners (a hopeless task, I know  ) It would seem a bit rude for her to come up from Essex for the week-end and me disappear on Sunday


Ah, no, I can see that that wouldn't go down well!

How about the shorter, hillier ride this Saturday or Sunday then? DCLane - this is your chance to get in for a Saturday ride! If you want to come along, we'll make it Saturday, and if not we'll make it Sunday so oldfatfool can come along.


----------



## rusty bearing (9 Jan 2012)

One day CJ I'm gonna get along to one of these rides of yours, but they always fall on the wrong date! The 22nd we're of down to Spalding for work on Monday....weekend previous we're out with the climbing club ....oh well, maybe next time then. Hope the weather stays fine for thee.


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, no, I can see that that wouldn't go down well!
> 
> How about the shorter, hillier ride this Saturday or Sunday then? DCLane - this is your chance to get in for a Saturday ride! If you want to come along, we'll make it Saturday, and if not we'll make it Sunday so oldfatfool can come along.


 
I'm OK for this Saturday - thanks for including me. It'll be good to meet some more forum people, having been on Colly's October ride.

All I'll need to do is clean/fix up the Ridgeback following last Saturday's two falls  from the wind/tiredness.


----------



## Alun (9 Jan 2012)

I don't think I'm fit enough at the moment, but hope to join you for a ride soon.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> I don't think I'm fit enough at the moment, but hope to join you for a ride soon.


Alun - you can't be less fit than me at the moment - I weigh nearly 16 stone again, and have only done 1 hour of walking in 7 weeks!

Damn - I forgot your broken leg again!  I assume that the cast is off? How has your recovery been so far?

How about the shorter ride next Saturday? New thread for that ride HERE -any more posts about that one should be in _that_ thread!

_This_ thread should now be for the Waddington ride on the 22nd only!


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> _This_ thread should now be for the Waddington ride on the 22nd only!


 
poor Steve won't have a clue when and if to turn up 

Shame that Alun, was about to mention whether you'd be joining us.


----------



## Edge705 (9 Jan 2012)

Im happy to meet up at hebden and ride to Waddington with the boys(foots bugge'rd at the mo) so Sunday 22nd better for me god willing. I'll have to bypass the return journey and head home via chipping or scorton back to the fylde coast


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I've updated my original post with more details.
> 
> Please note that the start time is open to discussion so make your preferences clear - 09:00, 09:30 or 10:00?
> 
> ...


It was Jan 30th when we saw Hicky





Only my second ride with you lads.

I am flexible on time, so whatever the majority decide.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> It was Jan 30th when we saw Hicky


Ah yes!



rusty bearing said:


> One day CJ I'm gonna get along to one of these rides of yours, but they always fall on the wrong date! The 22nd we're of down to Spalding for work on Monday....weekend previous we're out with the climbing club ....oh well, maybe next time then. Hope the weather stays fine for thee.


How about the mini-Northwest passage from Rochdale on Saturday, 18th February? It looks like a few of us should be doing it.



Edge705 said:


> Im happy to meet up at hebden and ride to Waddington with the boys(foots bugge'rd at the mo) so Sunday 22nd better for me god willing. I'll have to bypass the return journey and head home via chipping or scorton back to the fylde coast


Well, let's hope your foot is okay on the day - it would be nice to meet you! Quite a long ride to get here though, or would someone be dropping you off?


----------



## Littgull (10 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Rights folks - I haven't touched my bike for 7 weeks so it is time for me to stop messing about and to start riding again! A forum ride later in the month will help motivate me to do that.
> 
> I want to try and do a metric century a month this year so I have plotted a 106 km (66 mile) route which takes in our usual cafe stop at Country Kitchen in Waddington. I'm aiming to do the ride on Sunday, 22nd January because that gives me 2 weeks to get my legs working again, and a bailout option of the following Sunday if the weather turns out to be awful on the 22nd.
> 
> ...


Hi Colin,

I really enjoyed my first forum ride in November and I'm looking forward to this one. Count me in as a definate. Totally flexible on start time so will go along with majority opinion.

See you all on 22nd Jan.

Brian


----------



## Edge705 (10 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Ah yes!
> 
> 
> How about the mini-Northwest passage from Rochdale on Saturday, 18th February? It looks like a few of us should be doing it.
> ...


 
Thinking about it and given my current predicament I would be better waiting for the mini north west on 18th Feb and driving over - The 22nd is a bit close I rekon I will have quite a bit of work to do on my left leg before its right to tackle a decent hack (My left leg lost an inch in circumference) after a bad accident in 2004 its never been the same and as a result my left calf muscle is pretty weak and has a tendacy to cramp up. Given that this injury I have now affects the left leg I'll need a few weeks to build the calf muscle up again. I work with Alun and he's been pestering me to come on a run for a while so I'll opt for the 18th in all liklelyness cheers


----------



## Alun (10 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Alun - you can't be less fit than me at the moment - I weigh nearly 16 stone again, and have only done 1 hour of walking in 7 weeks!
> 
> Damn - I forgot your broken leg again!  I assume that the cast is off? How has your recovery been so far?
> 
> ...


My leg's much better now thanks, still a bit swollen and some physio still to do. The problem is the loss of fitness, I did 35 flat miles and my legs were very tired, there was a bit of a headwind on the way home though. It'll be a few weeks yet before I can tackle HB's infamous hills.
Next weekend I'm going on the MTB skills course that I had to postpone because I broke my leg falling off my MTB .


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

Littgull said:


> I really enjoyed my first forum ride in November and I'm looking forward to this one. Count me in as a definate. Totally flexible on start time so will go along with majority opinion.
> 
> See you all on 22nd Jan.
> 
> Brian


 
That's good!

Rider list


ColinJ
potsy
Littgull
Possibles

oldfatfool (subject to weather)



Edge705 said:


> Thinking about it and given my current predicament I would be better waiting for the mini north west on 18th Feb and driving over - The 22nd is a bit close I rekon


I was thinking that myself. Hopefully see you in Rochdale in Feb. then!



Alun said:


> My leg's much better now thanks, still a bit swollen and some physio still to do. The problem is the loss of fitness, I did 35 flat miles and my legs were very tired, there was a bit of a headwind on the way home though. It'll be a few weeks yet before I can tackle HB's infamous hills.
> 
> Next weekend I'm going on the MTB skills course that I had to postpone because I broke my leg falling off my MTB .


Well, don't fall off again this time!  See you on another ride soon.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jan 2012)

Hmmmm.... this has caught my attention (frantically consults family calendar......!).

I will ask the boss when we have a quiet moment together and get back to you. By the way, 9am start would be best for me so I can be back in M/cr at a civil time.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Hmmmm.... this has caught my attention (frantically consults family calendar......!).
> 
> I will ask the boss when we have a quiet moment together and get back to you. By the way, 9am start would be best for me so I can be back in M/cr at a civil time.


Well, let's see what everyone else says, but 09:00 would give us more daylight to play with.

If time becomes an issue on the way home, any faster riders (such as yourself) could say goodbye to the slower ones (me, potsy et al) once we get onto the A646 at Rose Grove and then 'put the hammer down'. From there, just stay on the same road to Todmorden and then go straight on to Rochdale and Manchester.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (10 Jan 2012)

Count me in on the 22nd I'll be on the s/s rather than the fixed
I'll be doing some of the nw passage as is starts 15 mins ride from my house
poss up to Whalley or so,but will see how I'm feeling on the day


----------



## Kestevan (10 Jan 2012)

Count me as a definate possible for the 22nd, and a possible possible for the 18th

I'm currently struck down with flu ( this is the first time in 2 days I've been out of bed), so I really need to get some miles in when I recover.


----------



## Steve H (10 Jan 2012)

I'd really like to come on this ride, but I'm going to have to declare myself as being a 'long-shot'. Going on a boys skiing week the following weekend, so getting a pass from SWMBO is going to be very difficult. Unfortunately this weekend is out for me as well as we've got friends coming round.

Gutted!

See you all at the mini North West Passage ride.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

Updated rider list

ColinJ
potsy
Littgull
Pennine-Paul
Possibles

oldfatfool (subject to weather)
I like Skol (subject to 'boss')
Kestevan (get well soon)
Steve H (fat chance!)


----------



## colly (14 Jan 2012)

Put me down for a strong possible Colin.  

It looks ok just now, no family commitments, Mrs out on the Sunday too, but work might rear it's ugly head. It will depend on if I can get a project finished by Friday or Saturday at the latest. I should be ok but I know how things can take longer than expected.


----------



## Alun (14 Jan 2012)

Have a good one folks, watch the frost early doors!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> Put me down for a strong possible Colin.
> 
> It looks ok just now, no family commitments, Mrs out on the Sunday too, but work might rear it's ugly head. It will depend on if I can get a project finished by Friday or Saturday at the latest. I should be ok but I know how things can take longer than expected.


Done!

Updated rider list

ColinJ
potsy
Littgull
Pennine-Paul
Possibles

oldfatfool (subject to weather)
I like Skol (subject to 'boss')
Kestevan (get well soon)
Steve H (fat chance!)
colly (subject to completion of project)



Alun said:


> Have a good one folks, watch the frost early doors!


It's *next* Sunday Alun - hopefully conditions will be milder by then, though I do like the blue skies that cause the cold (lack of cloud cover).


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It's *next* Sunday Alun - hopefully conditions will be milder by then, though I do like the blue skies that cause the cold (lack of cloud cover).


Yeah, plenty of time to get fit Al It will be a slow one I'm sure.

Colin, you need to change the original post now that you've been on a ride


----------



## Alun (14 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It's *next* Sunday Alun - hopefully conditions will be milder by then, though I do like the blue skies that cause the cold (lack of cloud cover).


Oh right, well have a good ride next w/e. I'll be learning how to ride a MTB in Whinlatter Forest


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Colin, you need to change the original post now that you've been on a ride


Done!


Alun said:


> Oh right, well have a good ride next w/e. I'll be learning how to ride a MTB in Whinlatter Forest


Yes, as a recent graduate of the _'How to not ride a MTB, fall off and break your leg'_ school, that seems like an idea whose time has finally come!


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> Oh right, well have a good ride next w/e. I'll be learning how to ride a MTB in Whinlatter Forest


Don't forget your stabilizers 
Weather forecast showing it getting warmer again from Tues/Wed next week


----------



## oldfatfool (16 Jan 2012)

Is this 9 or 9.30??


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Is this 9 or 9.30??


*It seems like 09:00 is the preferred option - is that okay, folks?*


----------



## aJohnson (17 Jan 2012)

I'll see if I can, bear in mind I haven't been on the bike in quite a few months. Put me down as a maybe.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2012)

aJohnson said:


> I'll see if I can, bear in mind I haven't been on the bike in quite a few months. Put me down as a maybe.


I've only done 33 miles since November 20th - you'd be fine! (Dress warm though! ) 

Updated rider list

ColinJ
potsy
Littgull
Pennine-Paul
Possibles

oldfatfool (subject to weather)
I like Skol (subject to 'boss')
Kestevan (get well soon)
Steve H (fat chance!)
colly (subject to completion of project)
aJohnson (trying to get legs working again)


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jan 2012)

I will have an answer for this later today. To be fair it is her turn for a couple of gym sessions and we can't both bu**er off at once as we have young children. Looking forward to cycling to HB for 9am if I get the chance though. If the 66 mile route plan is correct I could be looking at my first 100 miler in many years with my 23 mile each way 'commute' to start the ride.

Fingers crossed 

EDIT: Just got word..... all the Saturday classes were booked up so my other half has booked 2 classes for Sunday. DOH! Nevermind but I will have to miss this one chaps. Shame I am such a decent bloke or I could have just said stuff it I am going riding (ducks quickly!)

Have a great day.


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2012)

I like Skol said:


> EDIT: Just got word..... all the Saturday classes were booked up so my other half has booked 2 classes for Sunday. DOH! Nevermind but I will have to miss this one chaps. Shame I am such a decent bloke or I could have just said stuff it I am going riding (ducks quickly!)
> 
> Have a great day.


That's a shame ILS, don't get too upset when you see my MCL ticker on Monday 
Any decision from Tubby yet? Be nice to have some company at the back


----------



## tubbycyclist (17 Jan 2012)

I am booked for a 200 near potsy's neck of the woods. The forecast looks ok so I will take up lanterne rouge on that ride instead of Colin's ride.
Cheere


----------



## aJohnson (19 Jan 2012)

Posted in wrong one :P

Yeah, it's likely I wont be there, but if you're doing another one soon then I should be able to make that.


----------



## Garz (19 Jan 2012)

Holy smoke Batman!

aJ is alive...


----------



## Littgull (19 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> *It seems like 09:00 is the preferred option - is that okay, folks?*


 
Hi Colin,

9 am start is fine for me. It's possibe (but not definite) I might have a pal (Chris G) coming on the ride. I've kept him informed of the meeting place in Hebden Bridge and start time. He will be travelling over from Haslingden if he can make the ride.

Looking forward to Sunday.

Cheers for now,

Brian


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2012)

Looks like it's going to be a bit breezy to say the least on Sunday.
Hope nobody is expecting it to be quick! 
I have found it tough going these last 2 weeks with the cold/damp/windy conditions, hope the hills are kind.


----------



## Edge705 (19 Jan 2012)

Longridge Fell !! Hmmmm I could meet you all there and ride to waddington and share a cake or 3 thats about 90 minutes from my house what time would you be there for?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Longridge Fell !! Hmmmm I could meet you all there and ride to waddington and share a cake or 3 thats about 90 minutes from my house what time would you be there for?


Very hard to say! We tried to meet Globalti in similar circumstances last year and he managed to get a stop in at Waddington and go home before we got anywhere close ...

Ideally, you'd ride towards us in the opposite direction from Longridge Fell, but you'd have to be careful to follow the route exactly so you didn't slip past us. I'd guess that we would get to Rose Grove about 10:15, be leaving Padiham (by the scenic route to the Old Roman Road) about 10:30 and getting to Spring Wood picnic centre at about 11:00 for a quick pee stop, Whalley at about 11:10, Great Mitton (NB taking the back road by the church!) about 11:20, so I guess that we'd be turning left at the crossroads and heading for Walker Fold, Longridge Fell at about 11:30. 

Obviously, punctures or other problems could slow us down. I haven't really factored in the wind and there is a good chance of strong cross/headwinds on the outward ride so we could be significantly down on that schedule. At least the ride back should be quick!


----------



## Edge705 (19 Jan 2012)

Ive got GPS so if you map me a route lets say from Longridge I could get to the meet point a little earlier and wait. looks like you'll be riding into the wind and it will be assisting me as it almost always is riding out from the coast. Ive made a good recovery and I dont have anything planned on Sunday so its a rare opportunity besides Alun at work keeps badgering me to get out with you boys


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2012)

I've plotted a route from the west side of Longridge to the picnic centre at Spring Wood above Whalley. GPX file *here*. (Let me know if that file is no good for you.)

Note that we will not be riding as far as Longridge itself but will be turning right just after we pass through Walker Fold. The best thing would be for you to get to Longridge for 11:00 and set off towards us. You should get to the turn off point (after 9.5 kms or 5.9 miles) before us but rather than hanging about for potentially quite a long time if we are behind schedule, I suggest that you follow this route as far as the picnic centre car park, if necessary. With luck, we will meet somewhere along the road. If you get there first, let's meet at the picnic centre.


----------



## aJohnson (20 Jan 2012)

Garz said:


> Holy smoke Batman!
> 
> aJ is alive...


 
Yes I am  

New update: I may be home on Sat, so I may be able to make it.


----------



## Edge705 (20 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I've plotted a route from the west side of Longridge to the picnic centre at Spring Wood above Whalley. GPX file *here*. (Let me know if that file is no good for you.)
> 
> Note that we will not be riding as far as Longridge itself but will be turning right just after we pass through Walker Fold. The best thing would be for you to get to Longridge for 11:00 and set off towards us. You should get to the turn off point (after 9.5 kms or 5.9 miles) before us but rather than hanging about for potentially quite a long time if we are behind schedule, I suggest that you follow this route as far as the picnic centre car park, if necessary. With luck, we will meet somewhere along the road. If you get there first, let's meet at the picnic centre.


 
Hi Col which picnic centre? is it on the road or in whalley can you do us another gps to the picnic centre that way I'll know where to terminate from the fylde coast sorry to be a pain but would be a shame not to ride part of the way with you boys


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Hi Col which picnic centre? is it on the road or in whalley can you do us another gps to the picnic centre


Er ...


ColinJ said:


> I've plotted a route from the west side of Longridge *to the picnic centre at Spring Wood above Whalley*.


Use the route I supplied - it takes you straight there! 

You ride up the hill out of Whalley and come to a set of traffic lights on the busy A671. The entrance to the Spring Wood picnic centre car park is directly opposite; you can't miss it - Streetview link.

I'll PM you my phone number. I assume that you'll be carrying a phone? If you PM me yours, we can sort out any problems that might occur on Sunday morning. If it looks like we are going to get to Spring Wood later than 11:30 for some reason, I'll text you to give you an ETA. If we get there sooner than planned and you aren't there, I'll text you from Spring Wood to find out where you are and we will set off towards you.

Updated rider list

ColinJ
potsy
Littgull
Pennine-Paul
Edge705 (meet up on the way out)
Possibles

oldfatfool (subject to weather)
I like Skol (family first')
Kestevan (get well soon)
Steve H (fat chance!)
colly (subject to completion of project)
aJohnson (not home in time)
NB Meet at the Hebden Bridge car park 08:45 ish, aiming to leave at 09:00 - _NOT_ THE USUAL TIME!!!!


----------



## oldfatfool (20 Jan 2012)

I see that the forecast is now for rain all day and high winds When will you make a decision on the 'bail out option' Col?


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2012)

Having just been battered by wind and rain for 20 miles today I am hoping the weather is better Sunday, don't fancy that for 60 miles 
If there looks to be no improvement in the forecast I'll probably wuss out


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> I see that the forecast is now for rain all day and high winds When will you make a decision on the 'bail out option' Col?





potsy said:


> Having just been battered by wind and rain for 20 miles today I am hoping the weather is better Sunday, don't fancy that for 60 miles
> If there looks to be no improvement in the forecast I'll probably wuss out


*The forecast is for 17 mph headwinds (gusting to 38 mph) on the ride out! I'm sorely tempted to put this ride back a week to Sunday 29th and hope for better conditions. *If we do, there is a chance that several riders who couldn't make it this Sunday _would_ be able to join us the following one. Of course, the opposite may also be true.

If we do change the date, but anyone would still like to do a ride this Sunday, we could do one of 30-odd miles instead, if anybody fancied that.

If most of us don't want to battle against the wind, let's postpone. If the majority are up for it, let's give it a go. *So - what do you think?*


----------



## Pennine-Paul (20 Jan 2012)

According to Metcheck we should get glorious sunshine,
a breeze that's decreasing as the day goes on
and virtually no chance of precipitation

Metchecks forecast for next Sunday is much worse,
35mph South Easterlies and heavy rain


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Having just been battered by wind and rain for 20 miles today I am hoping the weather is better Sunday, don't fancy that for 60 miles
> If there looks to be no improvement in the forecast I'll probably wuss out


 
WUSS


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> According to Metcheck we should get glorious sunshine,
> a breeze that's decreasing as the day goes on
> and virtually no chance of precipitation
> 
> ...


Well, there's no way that anyone can do an accurate UK winter forecast 9 days out so we can forget the forecast for the 29th!

The Met Office and BBC forecasts say that the 22nd will be very windy with light rain, feeling cold with the windchill, but some sunny intervals.

We could set off on Sunday morning as planned and adapt to conditions as we find them? There is a cafe at Whalley Abbey, so we could cut the ride short there if riding was too hard. We could still go to Waddington but miss out the Cow Ark loop - that would knock about 10 miles off.

Why don't we wait until Saturday evening to make the final choice? Forecasts 12-18 hours ahead are usually pretty accurate.

I don't mind having a go on Sunday, but I want to know that people are going to turn up or I'll stay in bed! I'd prefer not to do another _Forum Ride That Never Was! _

*Everybody concerned - make sure you check this thread on Saturday evening!*


----------



## oldfatfool (20 Jan 2012)

bbc as rain until 3pm with 23mph winds, Accuweather as a 55% chance of rain + showers 15mph winds gusting 43mph.

I'll see what its like sun morning before setting off unless it is postponed, then I will stay in bed


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> WUSS


You called? 

I will ride if there are others definitely doing it, just a bit worried about driving all the way over and it then getting cancelled, or no-one turning up 
I think it's a good idea to have a plan B or even C, just in case like


----------



## colly (20 Jan 2012)

I'm staying schtum. For the time being as least. I've been fighting off a sore throat for the past couple of days (aching face, cold sore, tired, listless) but tbh I feel much better today, but still not 100%.

My Mrs isn't going to be out either now so I will be using up some precious brownie points if I turn out. Also the work project isn't going to be finished no matter if I come along or not so that's neither here or there.

Sitting comfortably on the fence....................I'll make my mind up on Saturday evening.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jan 2012)

I'll be along for a bit if I can be arsed getting me BB sorted. Much the same as colly then.


As an aside, where's shaun these days?


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2012)

Ooooh... The weather looks TERRIBLE for this sunday. Wuss out, call it off, cancel, rain check, etc, etc.... Sunday 29th looks much better.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Ooooh... The weather looks TERRIBLE for this sunday. Wuss out, call it off, cancel, rain check, etc, etc.... Sunday 29th looks much better.


 
PS. Looking forward to meeting you Danbo. I've heard so much about you!!!!


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2012)

I like Skol said:


> PS. Looking forward to meeting you Danbo. I've heard so much about you!!!!


He looks just like his avatar, only fatter


----------



## colly (20 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> He looks just like his avatar, only fatter


whoa whoa whoa. You're well out of order there mate.












Danny's woolly hat is black.


----------



## Littgull (20 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well, there's no way that anyone can do an accurate UK winter forecast 9 days out so we can forget the forecast for the 29th!
> 
> The Met Office and BBC forecasts say that the 22nd will be very windy with light rain, feeling cold with the windchill, but some sunny intervals.
> 
> ...


 
I'm up for either the full ride (reasonable weather permitting i.e. a bit of rain a bit of wind - not bothered, torrential rain or gale force winds or both - happy to postpone until next weekend.

I'll keep an eye on this thread late tomorrow evening - as I'm away most of the day up until then.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Jan 2012)

Looking after the herd whilst my lovely lady wife goes out and supports us all ! Need to get another pleasure ride out soon for more cake and repay I Like Skols breakfast !


----------



## Edge705 (20 Jan 2012)

I don't mind having a go on Sunday, but I want to know that people are going to turn up or I'll stay in bed! I'd prefer not to do another _Forum Ride That Never Was! _


I'll be there Col BTW There are 3 kinds of cyclist on this forum them that can and them that cant


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> I will ride if there are others definitely doing it, just a bit worried about driving all the way over and it then getting cancelled, or no-one turning up
> I think it's a good idea to have a plan B or even C, just in case like


Well, we can't really cancel it on Sunday morning itself, so either that happens on Saturday evening, or we'll give it a go and see how bad conditions are out on the road.



dan_bo said:


> As an aside, where's shaun these days?


I PMd him after Christmas and he said that he is off the bike to let his painful ankles heal. He also has a very busy work placement so it looks like he will be out of action until the Spring. He is losing weight on a strict diet, however, so he might suddenly reemerge looking rather svelte and ready to rock!



Littgull said:


> I'm up for either the full ride (reasonable weather permitting i.e. a bit of rain a bit of wind - not bothered, torrential rain or gale force winds or both - happy to postpone until next weekend.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on this thread late tomorrow evening - as I'm away most of the day up until then.


Watch this space!



Edge705 said:


> I'll be there Col BTW There are 3 kinds of cyclist on this forum them that can and them that cant


If the ride goes ahead, you'll be the one I'm worried about, Edge! The problem will be if we set off to meet you but get so battered by the wind and rain that we decide to cut the ride short before we even get to you. It would have to be pretty grim for that though - once I'm out riding, I rarely give up.

I have your number, so if that did happen, I could let you know, but I'd feel a bit guilty doing that if you'd gone to Whalley to meet us. As I mentioned before, there is a cafe at Whalley so if we can get as far as that and then want to turn back, we could still meet up first.


----------



## Edge705 (20 Jan 2012)

Forgot to ask are mud guards essential? I know some get funny about guardless bikes in a group Ive no muddy's on me sunday best is that gonna bother anyone?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Forgot to ask are mud guards essential? I know some get funny about guardless bikes in a group Ive no muddy's on me sunday best is that gonna bother anyone?


I wouldn't choose to ride immediately behind a bike without mudguards on wet roads. I once got a bit of grit in my eye from a mate's bike when he rode through a puddle in front of me. I had to ride 20 miles home with one eye shut because the grit had scratched the cornea. The thing is, that tends to make the other eye close up in sympathy so it was a slow, painful ride back! (I had cycling glasses on but the jet of gritty water managed to get up between my cheekbone and the lens.)

Muddy bottoms and backs can be a problem in posh cafes, but I think we'd be okay at Country Kitchen in Waddington because they use wooden chairs which would be easy to wipe down.

I can't remember who has mudguards on their bike and who doesn't, but you wouldn't be the first to come along without them! I have had Crud Roadracers on my bike since I reviewed the Mk 1s (see signature link below) and I later upgraded them to Mk 2s.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> whoa whoa whoa. You're well out of order there mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frankly I'm offended. 



I don't wear glasses either.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> He looks just like his avatar, only fatter


That is almost exactly what I heard. Can't think who told me that though!

Funnily enough, I am almost exactly like my avatar, lacking taste, content and a lightweight!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> He looks just like his avatar, only fatter


Whereas potsy and I look just like we should ...










... only fatter!


----------



## Kestevan (21 Jan 2012)

You're going to have to count me out I'm afraid.
Not recovered fully, and havent been on a bike for 2.5 weeks.... havent managed to do more than walk into the village without a sit down/nap. 

Not much fun this flu lark


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2012)

Kestevan said:


> You're going to have to count me out I'm afraid.
> Not recovered fully, and havent been on a bike for 2.5 weeks.... havent managed to do more than walk into the village without a sit down/nap.
> 
> Not much fun this flu lark


No, It isn't much fun! You are doing the right thing - a MTFU attitude and a significant illness are not good partners. See you for a ride later in the year when you are feeling better.

It's lovely here today - very windy, but the sky is blue. Fingers crossed that it will be the same tomorrow (though the forecast is still for showers early on). If we do ride tomorrow, it is going to be a headwind slog on the way out, but the return leg should be wind-assisted.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (21 Jan 2012)

Well I'll be out,it's only a bit of wind


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Well I'll be out,it's only a bit of wind


We'll let you be pacemaker then 
Better get the bike checked over, not used it since beginning of December, might need a tweak or two.


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Jan 2012)

I've managed to put some air in the tyres, it hasn't seen daylight since boxing day

Hope this wind dies overnight or I will be knackered just riding to Hebden


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> We'll let you be pacemaker then
> Better get the bike checked over, not used it since beginning of December, might need a tweak or two.


 Clean it you mean


----------



## Pennine-Paul (21 Jan 2012)

> We'll let you be pacemaker then


I'll be the tail end charlie as per usual
As Colin knows where he's going we'll all shelter behind him


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2012)

dan_bo said:


> I'll be along for a bit if I can be arsed getting me BB sorted.


 
Let's hope Dan makes it, stick him up top with Colin and we won't feel a thing Paul


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jan 2012)

Right me BBs sorted- if potsy can stay on I'll tow him along for a bit. The pussy. 


I'll poke my nose round the curtain in the morning and if it aint rubbish I'll be out for a bit.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2012)

*** RIDE POSTPONED UNTIL SUNDAY 29TH ***

Guys, sorry for being the party pooper, but I've decided to put the ride off until next Sunday, the 29th! I think conditions will be too harsh for a 66 mile forum ride with some hills, given that several of us are really out of condition. I also think that conditions will be too hazardous, with gusts of wind potentially blowing us off the road, into each other, or in front of motor vehicles.

I went for a walk up the hill to Heptonstall this afternoon. The village is only just a bit higher than the high points on tomorrow's route and the wind was roaring across the hilltops. Some sudden violent gusts had me off balance and that was just walking! The windchill factor was horrid - I had a good quality raincoat on and the wind was managing to find its way through somehow.

We would be riding up Cliviger Gorge tomorrow which would be funnelling the wind straight at us. I could see us not actually being able to make forward progress uphill into a 20+ mph headwind!

So, I was already having severe doubts about the wisdom of riding tomorrow, and then I got this PM from _totallyfixed_ which clinched it for me ...



totallyfixed said:


> Hi Colin, We have just been out on a short 18 mile ride and I can tell you it was tough out there. Our average was 14.83mph and it is usually a good bit more than that. I would say it will be a forum ride, if you go, for stronger riders. The wind speed today was definitely 22mph because with the wind behind there was no head wind until we reached that speed. Cross winds in the 40mph winds were difficult and I would warn anyone against riding deep section rims.
> 
> I just thought that if we found it hard it might be near impossible for some.
> 
> Hope that is of some help, oh and also conversation is difficult and hearing cars above the wind noise. Don't think I would run my forum ride in this wind ...


Steve and his wife Helen are super fit and if they struggled, then I know that I would be in _big_ trouble!

So, apologies, but I think I should err on the side of caution. I also think we will enjoy the ride more if it doesn't kill us and we can actually chat to each other as we ride!

I'm now going to go for a walk instead.

I hope that all of you on tomorrow's list will come next weekend instead, and that those of you who couldn't make it will now be able to join us!

_Be gentle with me!  _


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Jan 2012)

I blew my tyres up AND got my new attack X kegs out of the wrapper already !!

Will now get sloshed tonight instead.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Will now get sloshed tonight instead.


I was thinking along those lines myself now I don't have to get up early!


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2012)

Oh no, I was really looking forward to it too 
Ah well, probably a wise decision really, let's hope for better luck next weekend.

That means I have spent all of 15 minutes getting my bike ready for nothing


----------



## Littgull (21 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> *** RIDE POSTPONED UNTIL SUNDAY 29TH ***
> 
> Guys, sorry for being the party pooper, but I've decided to put the ride off until next Sunday, the 29th! I think conditions will be too harsh for a 66 mile forum ride with some hills, given that several of us are really out of condition. I also think that conditions will be too hazardous, with gusts of wind potentially blowing us off the road, into each other, or in front of motor vehicles.
> 
> ...


 Hi Colin,

A wise decision to defer until next week given the weather.

Many thanks for early evening decision and notification. Also thanks to 'totallyfixed' for his report and advice - much appreciated.

Count me in for next Sunday (weather permitting).

On the plus side, the evenings are gradually drawing out with an extra 2 minutes of daylight each evening now - so it should still just be full daylight at 5 pm next Sunday.

Cheers for now.

Brian


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2012)

Yeah, I was looking forward to it too, but I think it would have been a wretched slog rather than the usual fun rides we do. 

The main thing though - I would never be able to forgive myself if someone got seriously hurt in a wind-induced accident when I'd anticipated the risk of it happening!


----------



## colly (21 Jan 2012)

Yeah thanks for calling it off Colin. I was really really up for this don't have to wimp out now.

I'm still not right so I wouldn't have made it tomorrow.


----------



## Edge705 (21 Jan 2012)

Ok no probs wise decision Col not sure if I'll be able to make it next week but Im sure I'll get out with you boys soon cheers


----------



## Pennine-Paul (21 Jan 2012)

Well I'm still going out tomorrow,will stay in the valley bottoms unless the
wind has dropped considerably
(they're predicting 25-35 mph,that'll be worse on the tops I expect)
will do a 50mile loop Littleboro/Heb/Sowerby/Elland /Hudds and back

Hopefully the weather will be a little kinder next week


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2012)

I think that is everyone accounted for now!

You're a brave man Paul - take it easy out there tomorrow, and let us know how you get on. 

I once started from the Blackstone Edge reservoir into a headwind so strong that the only way I could get *down* the hill to Crag Vale was to stand out of the saddle in a tiny 40/28 gear and force the pedals round. I suspect that conditions could be like that on the hills tomorrow!

My most extraordinary moment cycling in windy conditions was trying to ride into a tunnel on the Costa Blanca. The wind speed in the gorge leading to the tunnel was a killer, but it must have been doing 50-60 mph once it was squeezed into the tunnel. I forced my way to the tunnel entrance in a 39/29 gear and was instantly brought to a standstill. I held a trackstand for a second or two and was then blown backwards off my bike, which shot up into the air and nearly disappeared into the ravine at the side of the road. I managed to grab it, and drag it down out of the air. At which point, I decided that conditions were not _really_ conducive to safe cycling ...


----------



## Svendo (21 Jan 2012)

I may be out next week, but had been planning on doing the Evans Ride-It which is a tough old route.
Think it's wise to postpone, I was out this afternoon and it was bloody hard work, as totallyfixed says.
I went out from Todmorden via Lumbutts and Mankinholes (I challenge you to say those names out loud and not giggle. Numbbutts and Mankyholes!) Hebden Bridge, Church Lane, Slack, Widdop, Colne, Nelson, Mereclough back via Cornholme.

Headwind on Widdop Road was phenomenal, and worsened as the valley constantly narrows. Spectacular spray from the reservoir over the dam, soaking several walkers! Descent at Thursden at least steep enough to coast, but when exposed some gusty crosswinds. Coming back through Cornholme got some vicious side gusts in the building gaps. About 12mph avg. on way out and 19ish on the way back.

I was getting a clicking and some near shifts from the drive train, stopped a couple of times to give the chain a quick check, and tightened the rear skewer in case it was a loosening cassette. Chain stopped going through the rear derraileur properly less than 1/4 mile from home, checked the chain again and found this:





Glad that didn't give up on the downhills, or at all really!
Also now discovered I didn't get round to putting a quick link or connecting pin in the tool kit after all, and I'm at SWMBO's tonight. All of that and a brand new 7901 chain are in the toolbox at my house.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (21 Jan 2012)

The winds are set to drop tomorrow afternoon,so hopefully I'll have a tailwind in the morn
and then not too much of a headwind on the return


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jan 2012)

Hooray! I get a second chance. I just told SWMBO and now have permission to do this ride on the 29th so bring it on!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Hooray! I get a second chance. I just told SWMBO and now have permission to do this ride on the 29th so bring it on!


I knew somebody would be pleased about it!  

Even though the forum ride has been postponed, I reserve the right to nip out on my bike in the afternoon for a shorter ride if P-P is right!


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2012)

Wow, lucky escape there Svendo, could have been nasty if that went at the wrong time 
How many miles had it done?

Sounds like it could be a good turn out for the re-run, Skolly, Svendo, maybe Alun and Tubby can now make it?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Wow, lucky escape there Svendo, could have been nasty if that went at the wrong time
> How many miles had it done?
> 
> Sounds like it could be a good turn out for the re-run, Skolly, Svendo, maybe Alun and Tubby can now make it?


Oh, I'd somehow missed Svendo's post! 

Yes - a lucky escape!

Reading Svendo's report backs up what totallyfixed was saying. I feel better about postponing the ride now.

Now, we'll probably get 6" of snow on the 29th ...!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Now, we'll probably get 6" of snow on the 29th ...!


 
Becareful what you wish someone was saying earlier that snow maybe a possibility in the next few weeks.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (22 Jan 2012)

Snow in February.......Never 

Patches of blue sky are starting to appear on the horizon
And the winds not howling like a tormented beast here now
Should be good to go in another hour


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Jan 2012)

Well, that was interesting, winds are blowing here about the same as yesterday maybe a bit more gusty. Just back from a training ride, both on fixed as usual, flattish out into the wind with no warm up and second half with the wind but hilly. Average speed 15.64mph as we pushed a bit more but as we know these routes well it was still well down on our normal, so very tough out there. Think you made the right decision Colin.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2012)

Just popped out to the shops with the kids on our bikes and even just doing 3-4 miles across town was quite gusty. We stopped to watch the police helicopter fly over at speed and it looked like a really good rollercoaster ride, copter was fishtailing all over the show. I hope the occupants had strong stomachs!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2012)

Damn - I keep starting posts, then nipping somewhere else without clicking _Post Reply_! I think it's because the edit box looks a bit like it is the post itself, so a moment's distraction and it is gone!

What I was going to post was that conditions were foul here over night. I could hear rain beating down on my bedroom Velux window, and the wind howling outside. I woke up at the time we would have been setting off for the forum ride, and the trees were still swaying about, black clouds overhead, and there was a lot of water on the roads from a recent downpour. 

Eventually, conditions did improve and it is now sunny and relatively calm, at least down here in the valley. Higher up, it might be a different story.

I reckon we would have caught the _headwind-from-hell_ on the road out, and lost the _tailwind-from-heaven_ on the way back! 

I've asked the mods to rename the thread to show that the ride is now taking place next Sunday.

We will ride next Sunday unless conditions are exceptionally grim - I want to get my metric century in for January! 

So ... let's start a new rider list - *who is going to join me?*


----------



## oldfatfool (22 Jan 2012)

All being well  (ie no snow etc etc )

swmbo went to watch the bairn play rugby this morning in an exposed but relatively low spot, she said she nearly got blown over!! Good call Col. Me, spent a good couple of hours on the turbo and then joined her at the rugby club for a lunchtime cafe stop


----------



## Edge705 (22 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I wouldn't choose to ride immediately behind a bike without mudguards on wet roads. I once got a bit of grit in my eye from a mate's bike when he rode through a puddle in front of me. I had to ride 20 miles home with one eye shut because the grit had scratched the cornea. The thing is, that tends to make the other eye close up in sympathy so it was a slow, painful ride back! (I had cycling glasses on but the jet of gritty water managed to get up between my cheekbone and the lens.)
> 
> Muddy bottoms and backs can be a problem in posh cafes, but I think we'd be okay at Country Kitchen in Waddington because they use wooden chairs which would be easy to wipe down.
> 
> I can't remember who has mudguards on their bike and who doesn't, but you wouldn't be the first to come along without them! I have had Crud Roadracers on my bike since I reviewed the Mk 1s (see signature link below) and I later upgraded them to Mk 2s.


 
IVE FORUM RIDE UPGRADED MY SUNDAY BEST CRUDS MARK 2 (Just 4 U Col  )


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> IVE FORUM RIDE UPGRADED MY SUNDAY BEST CRUDS MARK 2 (Just 4 U Col  )
> 
> View attachment 6422


Those look like Mk1s - the Mk2s have coverage for the front part of the rear wheel, and the back part of the rear guard is longer! See below ...


----------



## Edge705 (22 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Those look like Mk1s - the Mk2s have coverage for the front part of the rear wheel, and the back part of the rear guard is longer! See below ...


 Argh I didnt like the look here is the bike with that option on I reckoned my first option would still keep the spray away from those on my wheel and looked a little better


----------



## potsy (22 Jan 2012)

Now you have put thoses on every forum ride will be in the dry


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Argh I didnt like the look here is the bike with that option on I reckoned my first option would still keep the spray away from those on my wheel and looked a little better


If you imagine the trajectory of spray from your rear wheel, I think you'll realise that the shorter rear guard only protects _you! __ _

A lot of people have told me that they don't like the way that the extended rear guard flops about. I can see their point. I think the front part is a big improvement though and I think it looks quite neat.

I don't think even the longer guard fully protects following riders. A lot of riders put extension flaps on their rear mudguards to make them even more effective. Here's a picture of my previous bodged-on conventional guards with an extra protective blue strip ...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Now you have put thoses on every forum ride will be in the dry


Well, it never worked for _me_! 

Pennine-Paul - are you back yet - how did your 50 miler go?


----------



## aJohnson (22 Jan 2012)

Ok, put me on the new list 

I'll be back home tomorrow, and providing I can start getting back to fitness by Sunday then I'll be there.


----------



## potsy (22 Jan 2012)

Put me down as a definite, need to get some miles in as I'm being taunted by the other cj 
Can't let anything disrupt this one if we are to get the 'metric century a month' challenge started.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (22 Jan 2012)

Didn't get out till after 12,so I did a shorter 40 miler
It was still breezy when I set off but by the time I got on the tops
on the A640 it was howling,thankfully it was a tailwind
There's an arrow straight road on the top that is slightly downhill
for about 3 miles, I was absolutely flying along,was starting to get 
a bit scared to be honest must have been doing over 40.
Dropped down to Halifax then went thru Sowerby Bridge
wind was almost non existent in the valley,missed the turning for
Hebden bridge and ended up going up the Rishworth road,Passed some guy
on a road bike here who looked to be suffering,sweat dripping off the end of his nose,
was doing ok till the road got out by the reservoir then the wind hit me with it's full force
was an absolute grind for 3-4 miles till I got past windy hill and I picked up a tailwind,
Only downside was getting a Pun$%^e 


However I was only 10 feet from my back door


----------



## tubbycyclist (22 Jan 2012)

I don't think I can make the revised date, as I foolishly decided to try a 200 today so not available next weekend.
It was certainly interesting out there, and the headwinds for the first 80 kilometres just wore me down and I thought I would run out of time so I turned for home, at which point the wind moved round to the North West making for a cross wind rather than a tail wind. Ouch! Ended up clocking 145kms but I think there will be people fighting their way home till the small hours. Tough out there for much of the day.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> So ... let's start a new rider list - *who is going to join me?*


 
Definitely me..... and 9am please....


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Jan 2012)

Weather permitting you will probably have a lady on your ride next week.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jan 2012)

Did a quickish.two hours on a bit of saddleworth 11ish this morning to start off the years riding- glad I did. I'll try and get out with youse lot next week.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2012)

Well done on getting out today Pennine-Paul, tubbycyclist and dan_bo, but I think putting off the ride was the right thing to do. It looks as though we will get more riders next weekend than we would have had today - weather-permitting, of course!

Rider list

ColinJ
potsy
oldfatfool
aJohnson
I like Skol
dan_bo
totallyfixed + Helen
Possibles

Svendo (?)
Littgull (?)
Pennine-Paul (?)
Edge705 (?)


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Jan 2012)

Yep count me in for next week


----------



## oldfatfool (23 Jan 2012)

Typical innit, bright sunshine and not a breath of wind this morning


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Typical innit, bright sunshine and not a breath of wind this morning


Just seen on the MEN site there is a weather warning for tomorrow in Manchester, snow and ice on the higher ground apparently


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Weather permitting you will probably have a lady on your ride next week.


Oh good, Me, Colin and Helen can have a race up the Roman road


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Typical innit, bright sunshine and not a breath of wind this morning


 
Yes I was out this afternoon it was lovely


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Oh good, Me, Colin and Helen can have a race up the Roman road


Given that we will be at the back on that steep little climb and grovelling, I have no choice ...

*** Warning - sexist assumption alert! *** 

Er, this would be the same Helen who recently took part in the National Hill Climb Championships ...! 

She'll go up it like a scalded cat!

Rider list

ColinJ
potsy
oldfatfool
aJohnson
I like Skol
dan_bo
Pennine-Paul
totallyfixed + Helen
Possibles

Svendo (?)
Littgull (?)
Edge705 (?)


----------



## Smurfy (23 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> So ... let's start a new rider list - *who is going to join me?*


 
My multi-geared bike is still not rideable, so it's fixed, single-speed or nothing for me 

On the bright side, I managed 36 miles yesterday.


----------



## Littgull (23 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well done on getting out today Pennine-Paul, tubbycyclist and dan_bo, but I think putting off the ride was the right thing to do. It looks as though we will get more riders next weekend than we would have had today - weather-permitting, of course!
> 
> Rider list
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately due to an unexpected family situation that has arisen today I will be unably to join the ride on 29th January.

I hope the weather stays resonable for you all and will lookforward to joining the forum ride in February or March.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2012)

YellowTim said:


> My multi-geared bike is still not rideable, so it's fixed, single-speed or nothing for me
> 
> On the bright side, I managed 36 miles yesterday.


Congratulations on venturing out in that!

I think if ever you were going to do one of my forum rides on fixed or single-speed, this might be a good one to choose. There are hills, and one or two of them might be 'walkers' but most of the route will be rideable if your fitness is okay. On the steeper hills, I won't be going much above walking pace anyway, so you wouldn't be holding us up for long if you did have to walk.



Littgull said:


> Unfortunately due to an unexpected family situation that has arisen today I will be unably to join the ride on 29th January.
> 
> I hope the weather stays resonable for you all and will look forward to joining the forum ride in February or March.


Okay Brian. Hopefully, we'll see you on another ride soon.

Rider list

ColinJ
potsy
oldfatfool
aJohnson
I like Skol
dan_bo
Pennine-Paul
totallyfixed + Helen
Possibles

Svendo (?)
Edge705 (?)


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Jan 2012)

Aw Colin, now you have gone and spoiled my fun, was going to sit at the back with you and watch Helen and Potsy. Mind you she will be riding her fixed and it is heavier than most of the bikes the blokes will be riding, think that evens it out? I'm sure Potsy won't shirk the challenge from a mere slip of a lass.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Aw Colin, now you have gone and spoiled my fun, was going to sit at the back with you and watch Helen and Potsy. Mind you she will be riding her fixed and it is heavier than most of the bikes the blokes will be riding, think that evens it out? I'm sure Potsy won't shirk the challenge from a mere slip of a lass.


Oops, sorry!  

Potsy was only being playful, but I think he would have got a bit of a shock when Helen got into her stride (pedal stroke)!

He walked up the Roman Road climb the first few times we did it last year, but he gradually got fitter as the months passed year and by the final time we went up it, he was just spinning happily and pulling away from me. It was a joy to behold, at least it would have been if I hadn't been chewing on my lungs at the time!


----------



## oldfatfool (23 Jan 2012)

I thought it was meant to be flat this ere ride................


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Jan 2012)

> My multi-geared bike is still not rideable, so it's fixed, single-speed or nothing for me


I'll be on my s/s so you'll not be alone pushing up the steeper hills


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> I thought it was meant to be flat this ere ride................


Flatter than most of our rides, but not flat! We will be maxing out at about 239 m (above Manchester Road/Rossendale Road lights, Burnley) rather our usual 434 m (Cock Hill, Keighley Road, A6033).


----------



## aJohnson (23 Jan 2012)

Heh, Hebden Bridge and flat don't seem to work together from what I've experienced.

Back home now so as long as I manage to get some fitness back I'll definitely be there, what time are we meeting? 9?


----------



## oldfatfool (23 Jan 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Heh, Hebden Bridge and flat don't seem to work together from what I've experienced.


Thats just Colin, if he stuck to guided tours round the car park even Potsy wouldn't complain.


----------



## Edge705 (23 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well done on getting out today Pennine-Paul, tubbycyclist and dan_bo, but I think putting off the ride was the right thing to do. It looks as though we will get more riders next weekend than we would have had today - weather-permitting, of course!
> 
> Rider list
> 
> ...


 
Right then I wont be able to confirm until Thursday but If I come I will be at the Picnic Centre what time would you boys and Girl be there for?


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2012)

Was hoping you'd know I was joking about racing Helen, you lot.
I am well aware of her exploits


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Was hoping you'd know I was joking about racing Helen, you lot.
> I am well aware of her exploits


 
Hey you cant chicken out now Ive got 50p on you to win


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Hey you cant chicken out now Ive got 50p on you to win


 
How much headstart do I get?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> How much headstart do I get?


 
How many days do you need ?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Back home now so as long as I manage to get some fitness back I'll definitely be there, what time are we meeting? 9?


We are aiming to set off at 09:00 so best to get here at 08:45 ish.


Edge705 said:


> Right then I wont be able to confirm until Thursday but If I come I will be at the Picnic Centre what time would you boys and Girl be there for?


I would guess about 11:00. That's assuming a low average speed, but I think it is probably realistic given my lack of fitness and the undulations that we will tackle. I'm assuming that weather conditions are not too bad and that nobody has any mechanical problems. If you say that you are coming but we get to Spring Wood before you, I will text you to see where you are and we can ride towards you since we will be doing the same route as you in reverse.


----------



## Calum (23 Jan 2012)

Poo bum fart, i'm working 9-6 on Sunday. How inconsiderate of the rota staff?! Looks like it'll be a solo ride on Saturday this weekend. Shame I can't make it, as it feels like ages since i've done a forum ride!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2012)

Calum said:


> Poo bum fart, i'm working 9-6 on Sunday. How inconsiderate of the rota staff?! Looks like it'll be a solo ride on Saturday this weekend. Shame I can't make it, as it feels like ages since i've done a forum ride!


Mini-NWP on Saturday, 18th Feb?


----------



## Ajay (23 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Right then I wont be able to confirm until Thursday but If I come I will be at the Picnic Centre what time would you boys and Girl be there for?


Hi Edge, I've met Colin and the group on the road by Longridge Fell on a ride last year which worked out well.
I fancy giving this one a go, meeting at Whalley, then back to Lancaster after Waddington via Chipping or the Trough (if I'm feeling brave).
If you fancy meeting up on the road to Whalley that'd be cool - let me know when/where you'll be crossing the A6.

Colin, add me as a "meet en route"


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> Colin, add me as a "meet en route"


Done! 

Rider list

ColinJ
potsy
oldfatfool
aJohnson
I like Skol
dan_bo
Pennine-Paul
totallyfixed + Helen
aJay (at Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley)
Edge705 (also at Spring Wood, if he is coming)
Possibles

Svendo (?)


----------



## Alun (23 Jan 2012)

Colin, I'd love to come but I'm nowhere near fit enough, I need a few weeks hard training before I can even think about those hills.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> Colin, I'd love to come but I'm nowhere near fit enough, I need a few weeks hard training before I can even think about those hills.


Try my approach - don't do the hard training, don't think about hills, and apologise to the others about lack of fitness before setting off!


----------



## Calum (24 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Mini-NWP on Saturday, 18th Feb?


 
Yes! I'll book it off. It was three years ago since we did it last and what a ride it was too...

Colly?


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> Colin, I'd love to come but I'm nowhere near fit enough, I need a few weeks hard training before I can even think about those hills.


Come on Al, you'll be fine. 
Keep me company at the back.


----------



## aJohnson (24 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Try my approach - don't do the hard training, don't think about hills, and apologise to the others about lack of fitness before setting off!


 
That's my plan.


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jan 2012)

Right, just sacrificed a burnt offering to the wind gods [ok it was a piece of toast but needs must] and we will have a relatively calm day on Sunday. I don't have enough clout with the rain gods so if someone else could do that? Actually I look at the jet stream and it's looking promising, will keep an eye on it.
What I really wanted to ask, and bear in mind I lived in Read and as a kid went up the Roman road almost daily, you don't really remember hills being hard when you were young. The only steep bit I can remember is the first bit just beyond the top of George Lane as you are leaving Read, and as I am on a fairly big gear and I refuse to walk, how does it compare with the hill we went up on our last ride?


----------



## Alun (24 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Try my approach - don't do the hard training, don't think about hills, and apologise to the others about lack of fitness before setting off!


 Thanks for the encouragement guys, but I would be doing more pushing than riding uphill. I'll work hard for a few weeks and join you then !


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> Thanks for the encouragement guys, but I would be doing more pushing than riding uphill. I'll work hard for a few weeks and join you then !


But this is a *flat* ride Al


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2012)

Calum said:


> Yes! I'll book it off. It was three years ago since we did it last and what a ride it was too...
> 
> Colly?


Colly has organised another Velodrome trip on the same day as the NWP/mini-NWP! He didn't have much choice, other than waiting a month or two because nearly all the track sessions until the Spring have already been booked.


totallyfixed said:


> What I really wanted to ask, and bear in mind I lived in Read and as a kid went up the Roman road almost daily, you don't really remember hills being hard when you were young. The only steep bit I can remember is the first bit just beyond the top of George Lane as you are leaving Read, and as I am on a fairly big gear and I refuse to walk, how does it compare with the hill we went up on our last ride?


Probably harder - click *here* to see for yourself! 

On the outward leg, it's a steep descent to the bridge over Sabden Brook, followed by a steady drag back up. On the return leg, the road immediately kicks up from the bridge and steepens round a L-R-L double-s-bend. I'll consult my mapping software for the stats ... okay, the steep part of the climb is 320 metres at an average of 14.1%, but it isn't an absolutely constant gradient, so I'd say varying from about 10% to a couple of short stretches round the bends at about 18%. It will be hard on fixed, but it could well be short enough for you to power up it.

I, on the other hand, will drop right down to my trusty 30/28 grovelling gear as I pay a penance for too much beer, not enough bike!


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jan 2012)

Thanks for that Colin - not. The steepest I have ever got up on this gear was 17% but it wasn't a pretty sight, speedo wasn't even registering! This will be the hardest yet, I had forgotten that stretch of road as I always went the other way at High House Farm where a very old friend still lives today. Quite appropriate that the toughest hill is one I haven't seen since I was about 16 [just a few years ago ]. If it is going to be dry Helen might bring her geared bike, she might need to.


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> If it is going to be dry Helen might bring her geared bike, she might need to.


That's just cheating 
Early indications are for a dry but cold day, with light winds.

I'll start with my excuses nearer the time


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jan 2012)

You are absolutely right Potsy and I will tell her you said so





Don't worry she is really slow just now, not on the form that saw her climb the Cat & Fiddle into a headwind in 26mins 55secs, nope you'll be fine she is at least 20secs down on that at this stage of the season. I anticipate a keenly fought contest


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> You are absolutely right Potsy and I will tell her you said so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why have I got a feeling I'm not going to enjoy Sunday's ride 
Funnily enough, that's about the same time me and Colin usually get up the Roman Road 

*phone rings*
What that? Oh, you want me to work this Sunday boss?


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Why have I got a feeling I'm not going to enjoy Sunday's ride
> Funnily enough, that's about the same time me and Colin usually get up the Roman Road
> 
> *phone rings*
> What that? Oh, you want me to work this Sunday boss?


Wimp


----------



## colly (24 Jan 2012)

Colin. What's planned route for Sunday? I can't use the gpx file do-dah.


----------



## aJohnson (24 Jan 2012)

Ah yeah, I forgot to check the full length of the route, mind telling me so I don't have to search through the pages? :P

Currently trying to find my cycling shoes and other things, all my cycling gear been thrown in some of the most unpredictable places and finding them isn't easy.


----------



## Edge705 (24 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> Hi Edge, I've met Colin and the group on the road by Longridge Fell on a ride last year which worked out well.
> I fancy giving this one a go, meeting at Whalley, then back to Lancaster after Waddington via Chipping or the Trough (if I'm feeling brave).
> If you fancy meeting up on the road to Whalley that'd be cool - let me know when/where you'll be crossing the A6.
> 
> Colin, add me as a "meet en route"


 
Hi Ajay yes I would like that I can meet anywhere on the A6 I can come down as far as cockerham or closer nateby way However I have a dilemma - I really want to get out with the group but I have to be back on the Fylde coast for 1.30 so the options are meet with you ride to the picnic area ride part way to waddy with group spin off towards chipping and home - Plan 2 my dad said he would drop me at hebden bridge I could then ride with the group to longridge fell and spin off towards chipping so need to weigh up what’s the best option. Anyway I normally do a loop and pass your way we could always meet some day the one I do normally is up to caton and back round to scorton or if I’m feeling brave/stupid over quermmore top


----------



## oldfatfool (24 Jan 2012)

18% I'm bringing some bungee cords and latching onto the back of Potsy


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> 18% I'm bringing some bungee cords and latching onto the back of Potsy


That won't get you very far


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> That won't get you very far


 
Think you are wrong there jo, doubt anyone else will descend as quick


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Think you are wrong there jo, doubt anyone else will descend as quick


 
I can vouch for that potsy is like a bullet from a gun .......... downhill only  whenever there is a steep hill all you see is this blur shoot past


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I can vouch for that potsy is like a bullet from a gun .......... downhill only  whenever there is a steep hill all you see is this blur shoot past


I thought that was just on the approach to coffee shops?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I thought that was just on the approach to coffee shops?


 
No its just the effects of gravity on an object of a certain mass its inevitable .......... I on the other hand decend very slowly


----------



## Banjo (24 Jan 2012)

It takes a braver man to say postpone than to say lets go and wish later you hadnt.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> Colin. What's planned route for Sunday? I can't use the gpx file do-dah.


I've put the route on Bikely - *link*. 

Note that we take the excellent Padiham Greenway cycle path (see below) to avoid a stretch road (and because it makes an interesting change).






Also note - I have only plotted the route as far as I needed to. It stops where we rejoin the outward leg - just reverse that to get back to Hebden Bridge.



aJohnson said:


> Ah yeah, I forgot to check the full length of the route, mind telling me so I don't have to search through the pages? :P


If we stick precisely to the planned route, it will be 106 km or 66 miles. 

There is a very narrow lane between Cow Ark and Waddington which we should avoid if there is any threat of ice. That would imply a diversion through Bashall Eaves and Bashall Town which would add a mile or so but hardly any extra time because it is a faster route that way. We'll take the lane if conditions are okay because it is a scenic, quiet little road.


----------



## aJohnson (24 Jan 2012)

Ok, it's 99% likely I'll be there then. Just had a quick 30min spin on the turbo, never realised how unfit I actually was as that was painful, hopefully I'll manage the full route.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Ok, it's 99% likely I'll be there then. Just had a quick 30min spin on the turbo, never realised how unfit I actually was as that was painful, hopefully I'll manage the full route.


Well, to show solidarity with slow, unfit riders on my forum rides, I have voluntarily given up as much of my remaining fitness as possible over the winter ... 

(I can't guarantee that this degree of unfitness will be maintained throughout 2012, so make the most of it while you can!)


----------



## Globalti (25 Jan 2012)

Hi Colin, just back from a week skiing and I've cleared my desk enough to have a look at this thread. I'd be interested in joining the ride; I would meet you at Rosegrove Station so as to get a chance to ride the cycleway, which has been built since we lived on Padiham Road. Round the circuit with you then I would leave you in Whalley to go up the A666 or head across towards the Ribchester road then head home (much earlier in the thread there was somebody thinking about joining you from The Fylde so I could accompany them for the start of their return home).

I see you're predicting 14.5 miles to Rosegrove; what time do you think that would be? We're talking about next Sunday, right?

Weather looks OK for Sunday with anticyclonic conditions.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2012)

Globalti said:


> I'd be interested in joining the ride; I would meet you at Rosegrove Station so as to get a chance to ride the cycleway, which has been built since we lived on Padiham Road. Round the circuit with you then I would leave you in Whalley to go up the A666 or head across towards the Ribchester road then head home (much earlier in the thread there was somebody thinking about joining you from The Fylde so I could accompany them for the start of their return home).


Sounds good!


Globalti said:


> I see you're predicting 14.5 miles to Rosegrove; what time do you think that would be? We're talking about next Sunday, right?
> 
> Weather looks OK for Sunday with anticyclonic conditions.


The Sunday coming - the 29th. (I know it sounds strange, but I would call that *this* Sunday and the one after that *next* Sunday!)

My best ever time to get to work on one of the Rossendale Road estates was 49 minutes and it would have been about the same time to Rose Grove. That was putting a big effort in and I was much fitter then, so I reckon a more realistic guesstimate for our leisurely ride out would be about 1 hr 20 mins, so about 10:20. I think we could be later but I don't think we'd be much earlier. Why don't you aim to get there a bit earlier and ride towards us on the A646, rather than standing around getting cold? Admittedly, you'd have to ride up the hill to the Manchester Road lights, but that shouldn't bother you much.


----------



## Globalti (25 Jan 2012)

Good wheeze; I wouldn't want to hang around in Burnley anyway as the bike might get stolen from underneath me. Will aim to reach Rosegrove by 10:00 assuming I get permission from SWMBO.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2012)

(Confirmation, if needed, that I made the right decision to postpone last Sunday's ride ... )

I've just found out that somebody I know was blown off his mountain bike into the Rochdale canal at the weekend!  He didn't drown, and he managed to drag his bike out of the water, but he was badly shaken by the experience.

Rider list

ColinJ
potsy
oldfatfool
aJohnson
I like Skol
dan_bo
Pennine-Paul
totallyfixed + Helen
Globalti (riding towards us from Burnley, assuming permission from SWMBO)
aJay (at Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley)
Edge705 (also at Spring Wood, if he is coming)
Possibles

Svendo (?)


----------



## Ajay (25 Jan 2012)

[quote="ColinJ, post: 1695325, member: 

There is a very narrow lane between Cow Ark and Waddington [/quote]

Ooh, I love that lane, has a real "lost world" feel about it.


----------



## Globalti (25 Jan 2012)

Yes, it's part of one of my regular summer's evening blasts; really nice with an interesting river crossing in the middle. After that there's a really fast run down into Waddington for the cafe.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> ColinJ said:
> 
> 
> > There is a very narrow lane between Cow Ark and Waddington
> ...





Globalti said:


> Yes, it's part of one of my regular summer's evening blasts; really nice with an interesting river crossing in the middle. After that there's a really fast run down into Waddington for the cafe.


Men after my own heart!

I love to find interesting little roads like that. The route we are taking between Padiham and Spring Wood is another favourite. 

Local audax organiser Chris Crossland found a few for _Spring into the Dales_. I particularly like Cracoe to Thorpe, Appletreewick to Cavendish Pavilion, and Bolton Abbey to Halton East. On the sister event, _Season of Mists_, the lane between Fence and Padiham Heights is lovely, as is the 'Quiet Lane' from Newton to Slaidburn via Laythams.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Jan 2012)

Still cannot make this one Colin,family requires my services again,have a good ride and i hope to make the next one.


----------



## Edge705 (25 Jan 2012)

Colin I'll be at the Start 8:45 I'll ride with the group and spin off towards chipping as I have to be back on the Fylde coast for 1:30 Ive Pm'd AJ if he wants a lift also and await his reply so put me down from the Start and not the Picnic Area see you Sunday


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Still cannot make this one Colin,family requires my services again,have a good ride and i hope to make the next one.


Ok, skud - catch you later in the year!


Edge705 said:


> Colin I'll be at the Start 8:45 I'll ride with the group and spin off towards chipping as I have to be back on the Fylde coast for 1:30 Ive Pm'd AJ if he wants a lift also and await his reply so put me down from the Start and not the Picnic Area see you Sunday


Gotcha!

Rider list

ColinJ
potsy
oldfatfool
aJohnson
I like Skol
dan_bo
Pennine-Paul
totallyfixed + Helen
Edge705 (from start, as far as Longridge Fell)
Globalti (riding towards us from Burnley, assuming permission from SWMBO)
aJay (at Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley)
Possibles

Svendo (?)


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Jan 2012)

Definatly get out with you soon,always enjoy your rides in them there hills !


----------



## Globalti (26 Jan 2012)

Colin, a real beauty is the route from Chipping to the Whitewell - Dunsop Bridge road via the wild boar park. A short climb out of Chipping then a nice cruise, some bendy bits around farms, a couple more easy climbs and suddenly you're at the top of a superb, roller-coaster descent to a junction by a bridge over the Hodder where there's often a snack van parked. Easily my favourite route in the Ribble Valley/Bowland area and five minutes later you're in the cafe in DB where Trevor bakes all his own bread and cakes as well as the best scones on the planet.

You _could_ incorporate it in Sunday's ride; it would add around five miles I reckon.


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Jan 2012)

Globalti said:


> Colin, a real beauty is the route from Chipping to the Whitewell - Dunsop Bridge road via the wild boar park. A short climb out of Chipping then a nice cruise, some bendy bits around farms, a couple more easy climbs and suddenly you're at the top of a superb, roller-coaster descent to a junction by a bridge over the Hodder where there's often a snack van parked. Easily my favourite route in the Ribble Valley/Bowland area and five minutes later you're in the cafe in DB where Trevor bakes all his own bread and cakes as well as the best scones on the planet.
> 
> You _could_ incorporate it in Sunday's ride; it would add around five miles I reckon.


 
Sounds good, would take me to an imperial centuary with the ride to Hebden and back.


----------



## kiwi-Sal (26 Jan 2012)

So I have decided to miss the club ride and tag along on Sunday. So if you guys dont mind another women on tour with you all....????


----------



## kiwi-Sal (26 Jan 2012)

That probably should have been directed to Colin. I havent biked over Hebden bridge way before so quite fancy going from the start.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2012)

Globalti said:


> Colin, a real beauty is the route from Chipping to the Whitewell - Dunsop Bridge road via the wild boar park. A short climb out of Chipping then a nice cruise, some bendy bits around farms, a couple more easy climbs and suddenly you're at the top of a superb, roller-coaster descent to a junction by a bridge over the Hodder where there's often a snack van parked.


I know it from the old Pendle Pedal, though that tackled it in the opposite direction. Yes, it is another fine stretch of road, the kind of road that has me going back to the Forest of Bowland several times a year.



Globalti said:


> ... Easily my favourite route in the Ribble Valley/Bowland area and five minutes later you're in the cafe in DB where Trevor bakes all his own bread and cakes as well as the best scones on the planet.
> 
> You could incorporate it in Sunday's ride; it would add around five miles I reckon.


Not _this_ time, Ben - I'm already going to be stretched, having only done 33 miles since the end of November! Launching straight into a 66 miler will be tough enough for me, without adding extra on, but I will take your suggestion and incorporate it into a longer, hillier version of this route later in the year when we can look forward to better weather, more hours of daylight and much improved fitness.

A beautiful but _killer_ day out would be Hebden Bridge, Widdop, Brierfield, Fence, Sabden, Nick o'Pendle, Wiswell, Whalley, Mitton, Stonyhurst College, Longridge Fell, (descend) Jeffrey Hill, Chipping, Wild Boar Park, Dunsop Bridge (cafe), Newton, Waddington Fell, Wadington, Bashall Town, Mitton, Whalley, Old Roman Road, Read, Padiham, Padiham Greenway, and then an easy run back along the A646 (with the option of going up onto the Long Causeway for the scenic route back if our legs still had some ooomph left in them. But let's hope for a 'proper' summer this year, and leave it until then!



oldfatfool said:


> Sounds good, would take me to an imperial centuary with the ride to Hebden and back.


I'm sure that you can find those 5 miles on the way back from HB if you want to! (Climb from Mytholmroyd to Blackstone Edge, then descend via Ripponden to Sowerby Bridge - that'll boost your total!)


kiwi-Sal said:


> So I have decided to miss the club ride and tag along on Sunday. So if you guys dont mind another women on tour with you all....????  ... I havent biked over Hebden bridge way before so quite fancy going from the start.


You'll be most welcome! 

We need more women to come along and then post afterwards about what nice times they had, to encourage other women who are nervous about joining us in the future. I think that if enough of you do it, then eventually a critical mass will be achieved and female participation will become commonplace.

You won't see the very best of Hebden Bridge's scenery on this ride because the local part of the ride will be on the valley A-roads but the section of the route from Padiham back round to Padiham again is very nice. Hopefully, after doing this one, you will be tempted to come out on another, hillier, more scenic Hebden Bridge ride later in the year!


Rider list

ColinJ
potsy
oldfatfool
aJohnson
I like Skol
dan_bo
Pennine-Paul
totallyfixed + Helen
kiwi-Sal
Edge705 (from start, as far as Longridge Fell)
Globalti (riding towards us from Burnley, assuming permission from SWMBO)
aJay (at Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley)
Possibles

Svendo (?)
A couple of things that I'd like to add ...

Our numbers are now getting big enough that we will have to take extra care not to lose people on the ride! When there are only 5 or 6 of us, it is easy to keep track but there could be 12 or 13 this time.

Also - if the cafe is busy when we get there, we might not all get seats at first, and it is likely to take some time for us all to be served. The staff at Country Kitchen have always been good to us so let's cut them some slack if there are delays! They once kept the cafe open for us when we arrived 10 minutes before closing time. I've been refused service at other cafes 20 minutes before closing time, because the staff wanted to be sure of going home at their usual time.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Jan 2012)

Echo the bit about the cafe and numbers, we have the cafe tel numbers and if we get a good club turn out will ring them in advance to warn them. In these hard times it is the cyclists that a lot of cafes rely on so nearly always get a welcome. Don't know if that is possible on this one but could be useful.


----------



## kiwi-Sal (26 Jan 2012)

Great. You can thank Globalti, he convinced me to come along suggesting the ride is a gentle pootle. Look forward to it. See you all at 8.45 then.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Echo the bit about the cafe and numbers, we have the cafe tel numbers and if we get a good club turn out will ring them in advance to warn them. In these hard times it is the cyclists that a lot of cafes rely on so nearly always get a welcome. Don't know if that is possible on this one but could be useful.


I did think about ringing the cafe, but what can they do? They only have so many tables and we can't expect them to turn customers away because we say that we will be turning up later!

I would expect the cafe to be less busy on a winter Sunday than a summer one.

The cafe has a box containing cable locks so we shouldn't need to carry our own. The only problem would be if a cycling club had got in there before us and used them all!


kiwi-Sal said:


> Great. You can thank Globalti, he convinced me to come along suggesting the ride is a gentle pootle. Look forward to it. See you all at 8.45 then.


I'll certainly be one of the slower riders. If I'm slowest, I'm happy to ride as quickly as I can, but if anybody is slower than me, then we will ride at their pace instead.

I would hope that we will get back before sunset, but it could be close, especially if the cafe stop is a long one or we have any mechanical problems. I'll carry lights just in case.

Oh, another thing - navigating back from Rose Grove is extremely straightforward - just stay on the A646 to Hebden Bridge! That means that nobody would get lost if they need to (or just want to) go on ahead. On some rides on that road, we have chosen to split into 2 groups on the run back and I'm perfectly happy if a group want to put the hammer down and really go for it. It can be a fast ride back if you are fit. In the past, I've ridden the 14.5 miles from the fringes of Burnley to Hebden Bridge in 44 minutes and I'm sure that a really fit rider could do it in 35 minutes, or maybe less.

If we decide on 2 groups for the final run back, we should say our goodbyes at the end of the Padiham Greenway, because after that there is a long drag up Rossendale Road, followed by a stiff climb to the traffic lights at Manchester Road, and the slower rides (me, Potsy and and any one else who prefers our pace) will get dropped very quickly. 

I will definitely be finishing the ride at a steady pace so even if a fast group does form, there will at least be me and Potsy for other slow riders to ride home with.


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I did think about ringing the cafe, but what can they do?
> 
> *Order more cake*
> 
> ...


 
Speak for yourself slowcoach


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Speak for yourself slowcoach


Oh, have you been bluffing about your loss of fitness over the Christmas/NY hols then? 

(Consults potsy's MCL progress display ...)

339 miles so far in January - ten times what I have done since the end of November - _gulp!  _


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> *Oh, have you been bluffing about your loss of fitness over the Christmas/NY hols then?*
> 
> (Consults potsy's MCL progress display ...)
> 
> 339 miles so far in January - ten times what I have done since the end of November - _gulp!  _


 
Sadly not 
Mileage is good, but it is all 10 mile leisurely commutes, with hardly a hill in sight.

Wonder if Helen is getting 'nervous'


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Sadly not
> Mileage is good, but it is all 10 mile leisurely commutes, with hardly a hill in sight.
> 
> Wonder if Helen is getting 'nervous'


Depends whether Steve is relaying this chat back to her - she is not a forum member!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Mileage is good, but it is all 10 mile leisurely commutes, with hardly a hill in sight.


 
Cough* lightweight *Cough


----------



## Globalti (26 Jan 2012)

kiwi-Sal said:


> Great. You can thank Globalti, he convinced me to come along suggesting the ride is a gentle pootle. Look forward to it. See you all at 8.45 then.


 
What are you going to do? Train to Hebden?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2012)

Globalti said:


> What are you going to do? Train to Hebden?


Not possible without an overnight stay because of the crappy Sunday service on the Calder Valley line. 

The first train from Preston gets in at 10:22. The first train from Rochdale gets in at 09:52. Almost possible from Leeds - the first train gets in at 09:17, so if anybody _did_ want to come in that way, we could adjourn to the station to wait for them and be ready to set off as soon as they got in.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Sadly not
> Mileage is good, but it is all 10 mile leisurely commutes, with hardly a hill in sight.
> 
> Wonder if Helen is getting 'nervous'


 
Quaking, literally quaking.............................with laughter





Had an ok month cycling about 450 miles for Helen since 1st Jan, half of that on fixed, 'course that's not counting turbo miles


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Jan 2012)

Please tell me I am seeing things regarding the weather on Sunday.


----------



## Edge705 (26 Jan 2012)

and  should be fun !


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Jan 2012)

Its been snowing here this evening


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2012)

Flipping heck - I've had enough of this winter malarkey! 

There seems to be a lot of variation in the different forecasts, but _none_ of them are saying that it will be warm and sunny on Sunday! I think when the conditions are changing as quickly as they are now, it is difficult for the forecasters to be sure what is going to happen 2.5 days out so let's just hope that things are not too bad on Saturday night and Sunday. _Watch this space! _


----------



## aJohnson (26 Jan 2012)

Urgh, lets hope for nice warm conditions


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2012)

On radio last night they said the ice age was coming today and it could last 4 weeks 
Shame that, was really looking forward to Sunday


----------



## Ajay (27 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Echo the bit about the cafe and numbers, we have the cafe tel numbers and if we get a good club turn out will ring them in advance to warn them. In these hard times it is the cyclists that a lot of cafes rely on so nearly always get a welcome. Don't know if that is possible on this one but could be useful.


Oh I do hope I'm not at the back of the group or that the caff is not already full. That may force me to seek refreshment and sustenance in the Waddie Arms, which would be so wrong for an athlete like myself.


----------



## kiwi-Sal (27 Jan 2012)

Globalti said:


> What are you going to do? Train to Hebden?


 


ColinJ said:


> Not possible without an overnight stay because of the crappy Sunday service on the Calder Valley line.
> 
> The first train from Preston gets in at 10:22. The first train from Rochdale gets in at 09:52. Almost possible from Leeds - the first train gets in at 09:17, so if anybody _did_ want to come in that way, we could adjourn to the station to wait for them and be ready to set off as soon as they got in.


 
I have my own personal chauffeur (hubbie) to drive me over 

I'll then dip out over in Longridge or Whalley or somewhere over there to head home back to Hoghton.

I've just checked the Met office weather report - rain piling in from the west later on Sunday. Snow on higher ground over night. I guess it will be a character building day then.....


----------



## kiwi-Sal (27 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> Oh I do hope I'm not at the back of the group or that the caff is not already full. That may force me to seek refreshment and sustenance in the Waddie Arms, which would be so wrong for an athlete like myself.


 
Could lager or cider be considered an 'engery drink' I wonder??... 

So talking of athletism here's a new one - Mid recovery drink - why wait for recovery when you can have mid-recovery....


----------



## Globalti (27 Jan 2012)

I'm relishing the thought of the challenge! Might stick the Schwalbe knobblies on the CX bike.... not a bad idea anyway as I'm thinking of nipping along the canal towpath from Clayton le Moors to Rosegrove.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (27 Jan 2012)

Well it's chuffin snowing here now 
Was a horrible journey home from work,rain, hail and sleet


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Jan 2012)

I can see Col failing in his century a month challenge 


Pennine-Paul said:


> Well it's chuffin snowing here now
> Was a horrible journey home from work,rain, hail and sleet


----------



## Ajay (27 Jan 2012)

kiwi-Sal said:


> Could lager or cider be considered an 'engery drink' I wonder??...
> 
> So talking of athletism here's a new one - Mid recovery drink - why wait for recovery when you can have mid-recovery....


Oo no, none of that fizzy pish, it's got to be proper brown beer for me, mmm, all those fat-free calories!


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> I can see Col failing in his century a month challenge


 
Just looked out of the window and it's snowing here too. It won't stick because it's too wet but definitely wouldn't want to be out riding in it. I guess this will go to the wire with Colin and participants making a consensus decision on Saturday afternoon/night?


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Jan 2012)

Snowing here now as well


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Well it's chuffin snowing here now
> Was a horrible journey home from work,rain, hail and sleet





I like Skol said:


> Just looked out of the window and it's snowing here too. It won't stick because it's too wet but definitely wouldn't want to be out riding in it. I guess this will go to the wire with Colin and participants making a consensus decision on Saturday afternoon/night?


And sleet here too!

I feel another Saturday night decision coming on ... That's okay for those of us up here, but what about totallyfixed & Helen who are supposed to be coming up for the weekend? 

Still, we can't control the weather - if it is really bad, I'll have to put the ride off for _another_ week, but if it isn't too silly, let's go ahead, with the option of cutting out the extra loop to take 11 miles off the ride.


oldfatfool said:


> I can see Col failing in his century a month challenge


Yes, it could be a case of falling at the first hurdle! If so, I'll change it to _'12 consecutive monthly metric centuries_' and try to start it with the Mini-NWP in mid-February. (If Sunday's ride had to be postponed then there would still be a slim chance of getting a solo 100 km ride in on Monday or Tuesday, but that's probably not a realistic proposition.)


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Jan 2012)

Latest sitrep from us Colin is that we are taking another look tomorrow morning, as you know we were combining your ride with a trip to the outlaws.
If it is very cold with possibility of ice then Helen is unlikely to ride suffering as she does with Raynaud's, she can cope going full bore and gets warmed up but no disrespect to anyone [Potsy] but we are probably not going to be quick enough. 5 degrees or warmer and some sun and it will be fine so we will have to wait and see, and it's my forum ride next week.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> If it is very cold with possibility of ice then Helen is unlikely to ride suffering as she does with Raynaud's, she can cope going full bore and gets warmed up but no disrespect to anyone [Potsy] but we are probably not going to be quick enough. 5 degrees or warmer and some sun and it will be fine so we will have to wait and see, and it's my forum ride next week.


In my own subtle way, that's what I was getting at when offering the option of a fast run back for those capable of it!

It's one thing going at the speed of the slowest when conditions are mild or better, but when it is bitterly cold, that's another matter!

It would be nice to ride with you and Helen again but most forecasts now seem to be suggesting 2-3°C so I wouldn't blame Helen for not fancying it if that is what pans out. My sister suffers from Raynaud's and can't stand the cold.

It's a fact that you faster riders don't have much body fat, whereas we slower guys do! When I was last below 12 stone I really felt the cold in the winter but that's one problem I don't have at the moment! 

I don't want to postpone again if I can help it because I really need to get back into cycling again. Unless conditions are seriously nasty, I intend to go for it this time!


----------



## aJohnson (27 Jan 2012)

I'll wait until sunday morning to decide, but I'm really not a fan of the freezing cold, had a few accidents on my bike due to ice so if it's quite bad it's likely I wont be there. But I'll be able to give a definite answer on sat night / sun morning.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I don't want to postpone again if I can help it because I really need to get back into cycling again. Unless conditions are seriously nasty, I intend to go for it this time!


 
Stiff upper lip, Dunkirk spirit and all that kind of thing. I am 100% with you on this Colin, unless it is physically dangerous I intend to be there. Did my new year's day ride in poor conditions too, but we all survived to fight another day


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2012)

Well, I'll be checking this thread last thing Saturday evening and at about 07:30 on Sunday morning so if anybody wants to drop out, post below to let me know.

It will be _really_ cold standing around in the car park so let's have a simple rule - we'll set off bang on 09:00! We normally wait for stragglers, but I don't think that is fair to expect that on a freezing winter morning. 

I'll time my arrival for about 08:50 - 08:55. 

If you are late arriving, you will need to chase after us. You would have 14.5 miles to catch us before the turn off for the Padiham Greenway which you could easily miss. We will not be riding that quickly so you _should_ be able to catch us. 

For any chasing latecomers, navigation would be child's play - from the end of the car park, turn left and follow the road back over the bridge into the town centre, turn right down the pedestrianised area by _The Shoulder of Mutton_ and proceed to the lights on the A646. Turn right and follow the A646 to Todmorden, go right at the roundabout and continue to follow the A646 to Burnley, across the 'scissor' junction with the A671 (still on the A646), climb the hill and then descend through the lights on Manchester Road, down Rossendale Road to the next set of lights at Rose Grove. The turn for the Greenway is straight through the lights, and take a left 100 yards on (immediately after crossing the M65), just before the houses. If you haven't caught us by then, you'll need a map or a GPS if you don't know our route!


----------



## Globalti (28 Jan 2012)

Colin. I'm definitely up for it, cold or not. A bit of ice doesn't worry me; in fact it will benefit me if I take the towpath from Clayton to Rosegrove because the mud on that section will be frozen.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Jan 2012)

The sun is out, the sky is blue
There's not a cloud to spoil the view
and I'm hoping, hoping that we start.

The weatherman says clear today
he doesn't know, if that will stay
and I'm hoping, hoping that we start.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Jan 2012)

I have just been over the moors between harrogate and skipton and there is some ice and some snow on the ground and it is very cold I am glad I took the hybrid the back wheel was slipping here and there. But otherwise it is ok.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

Yes, it is certainly very nice today, though chilly out of the sun. I don't think we will get much direct sun tomorrow so it will be feeling very nippy, especially on the ride back from Padiham.

I'm taking us to ICECON #3, especially on the Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Road, and the lane between Cow Ark and Waddington!


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2012)

I think purely for safety's sake, we should all walk up the Roman road 
About to clean the bike, so if it gets called off I shall be very upset, don't want to clean it for nothing


----------



## aJohnson (28 Jan 2012)

Unfortunately I wont be there tomorrow, I've had some bad experience with ice that have put me off it and I'm probably still a bit too unfit. Though I am up for whenever the next forum ride will be. Hope those of you who are there tomorrow have a good and safe ride.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> I think purely for safety's sake, we should all walk up the Roman road
> About to clean the bike, so if it gets called off I shall be very upset, don't want to clean it for nothing


I'm more worried about cycling down it! It's steep and shaded so I wouldn't be surprised if we find ice anywhere, that it is there ...


----------



## Globalti (28 Jan 2012)

All the minor roads were gritted today, LCC gritters have been busy all day.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Jan 2012)

We are about to leave for Cheshire, will make a final decision later tonight or first thing in the morning. Liable to be tricky descending on fixed if icy. We will have to leave Cheshire around 7.30 to make it. I have your mobile Colin so will keep you informed, have access to a computer later though.


----------



## kiwi-Sal (28 Jan 2012)

Right I'm bailing out. I keep checking the weather report and the cold doesnt bother me but ice and snow and gritters do. I am on my nice road bike and I am worried about slipping all over the place. So for those of you that do go - have a great time. 

Gutted..gutted..gutted...gutted...gutted.....gutted!


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2012)

Rider list

ColinJ
potsy
oldfatfool
aJohnson
I like Skol
dan_bo
Pennine-Paul
totallyfixed + Helen
kiwi-Sal
Edge705 (from start, as far as Longridge Fell)
Globalti (riding towards us from Burnley, assuming permission from SWMBO)
aJay (at Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley)
Possibles

Svendo (?)


----------



## Pennine-Paul (28 Jan 2012)

Think I'll meet u at the Todmorden roundabout,
as I'm cycling up from Shaw seems daft to ride to H/B and then
ride back again,You should be there about 9.20ish I guess
See you all in the morning


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Jan 2012)

kiwi-Sal said:


> I am on my nice road bike and I am worried about slipping all over the place. So for those of you that do go - have a great time.
> Gutted..gutted..gutted...gutted...gutted.....gutted!


 
Never thought, I could have used this weather as a good excuse to buy that new Hardtail I keep looking at


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

Globalti said:


> All the minor roads were gritted today, LCC gritters have been busy all day.


I'm fairly confident that most of the roads should be okay, except for the narrow lane from Cow Ark through Kitchens, and maybe the Old Roman Road, though that is much wider than the Kitchens lane so it _ought_ to be gritted!

I know you want to check out the Greenway, but if it turns out to have ice on it, I'll probably suggest sticking to the road through Padiham. (If so, you could still take a chance on the Greenway and meet us at the end of Station Road in Padiham.)


totallyfixed said:


> We are about to leave for Cheshire, will make a final decision later tonight or first thing in the morning. Liable to be tricky descending on fixed if icy. We will have to leave Cheshire around 7.30 to make it. I have your mobile Colin so will keep you informed, have access to a computer later though.


I hope you can both make it if you can put up with the cold and the slow pace on the way out. If that means a split into slow and fast groups for the run back, so be it!


kiwi-Sal said:


> Right I'm bailing out. I keep checking the weather report and the cold doesnt bother me but ice and snow and gritters do. I am on my nice road bike and I am worried about slipping all over the place. So for those of you that do go - have a great time.
> 
> Gutted..gutted..gutted...gutted...gutted.....gutted!


I would try and persuade you k-S, but how would I feel if you changed your mind, came along and then fell off! 

If you are free on Saturday, 18th February, why not join us for the Mini-North-West-Passage from Rochdale instead?


----------



## DCLane (28 Jan 2012)

Been up on the top of the Pennines today - it was icy with snow/black ice but the main roads were all clear. Cleared up by about 11am.

Be careful out there and enjoy it.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Think I'll meet u at the Todmorden roundabout,
> as I'm cycling up from Shaw seems daft to ride to H/B and then
> ride back again,You should be there about 9.20ish I guess
> See you all in the morning


That makes sense and, yes, it should be 09:20-ish unless someone has a puncture/other mechanical problem on the way. If you are there on time and we don't turn up within a few minutes, why not ride towards us to keep warm? We shouldn't be far away, but if there has been a delay, you won't want to be standing around for an extra 20 minutes!

I don't have a phone number for you, so if we are delayed, one or more of us will ride on to Tod to let you know what is going on. We are meeting people further up the road so we don't want to be introducing extra delays in HB or Tod so if you get to Tod much after 09:20, assume that we are ahead of you and set off in pursuit of us!



DCLane said:


> Been up on the top of the Pennines today - it was icy with snow/black ice but the main roads were all clear. Cleared up by about 11am.
> 
> Be careful out there and enjoy it.


I walked up to Heptonstall and there was snow lying in shadowy verges. All the roads were clear though.

We will be on the A646 until at least 10:15 and it would be a disgrace if that hadn't been properly gritted, given the amount of notice that the councils have had of this cold snap.

See you in Rochdale in 3 weeks time for the mini-North-West-Passage!


----------



## tubbycyclist (28 Jan 2012)

Late addition to the ride, now able to get out and get bl**dy cold with you lot.


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2012)

tubbycyclist said:


> Late addition to the ride, now able to get out and get bl**dy cold with you lot.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> We will be on the A646 until at least 10:15 and it would be a disgrace if that hadn't been properly gritted, given the amount of


 
Well, I ventured out at 8am along the A56 through Altrincham, then towards Lymm. I had to go back home because it was clear it hadn't been gritted. 

I think I will try again tomorrow and , given it hasn't rained today, the roads should be better. Just have your wits about you.


----------



## Ajay (28 Jan 2012)

I'll be taking a longer, hopefully ice-free route in the morning so don't wait for me at Spring Wood if I'm not there, I'll see you somewhere between Whalley and Waddie. Ciao


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2012)

400bhp said:


> Well, I ventured out at 8am along the A56 through Altrincham, then towards Lymm. I had to go back home because it was clear it hadn't been gritted.
> 
> I think I will try again tomorrow and , given it hasn't rained today, the roads should be better. Just have your wits about you.


I've just been pelted with grit coming thru Timperley


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> I've just been pelted with grit coming thru Timperley


 
and the gritters are not even out ........... its rough where you live


----------



## I like Skol (28 Jan 2012)

I intend being in Hebden Bridge in time to get a bacon sarnie from that cafe on the front by the bank but if I have any issues on the way there I knew I could just wait in Todmorden for you lot to arrive. See you at 9am in the morning.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Jan 2012)

Current temp here in Holmes Chapel is 0.3C so final decision will now be made early in the morning. If we decide to come and are running a bit late [we have a 58 mile drive] we will park up in Todmorden as that is the way we will be driving from the M62. I am assuming your mobile is still the same? Would be sorry to miss the ride but discretion and valour come to mind plus it is up to the boss. Will check for messages about 10pm.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

tubbycyclist said:


> Late addition to the ride, now able to get out and get bl**dy cold with you lot.





Ajay said:


> I'll be taking a longer, hopefully ice-free route in the morning so don't wait for me at Spring Wood if I'm not there, I'll see you somewhere between Whalley and Waddie. Ciao





I like Skol said:


> I intend being in Hebden Bridge in time to get a bacon sarnie from that cafe on the front by the bank but if I have any issues on the way there I knew I could just wait in Todmorden for you lot to arrive. See you at 9am in the morning.






totallyfixed said:


> Current temp here in Holmes Chapel is 0.3C so final decision will now be made early in the morning. If we decide to come and are running a bit late [we have a 58 mile drive] we will park up in Todmorden as that is the way we will be driving from the M62. I am assuming your mobile is still the same? Would be sorry to miss the ride but discretion and valour come to mind plus it is up to the boss. Will check for messages about 10pm.


Okay, Steve - if you are coming, see you & Helen at the roundabout in Tod. with Pennine-Paul at approximately 09:20. Yes, my phone number is the same as before. I'll check this thread and my phone for new messages at 08:30 am before coming out to meet everyone.

Rider list

ColinJ
potsy
oldfatfool
I like Skol
dan_bo
Pennine-Paul
Edge705 (from start, as far as Longridge Fell)
Globalti (riding towards us from Burnley, assuming permission from SWMBO)
aJay (at Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley, or elsewhere!)
tubbycyclist
Possibles

Svendo (?)
totallyfixed + Helen (if they come over from Cheshire?)


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Jan 2012)

Providing there isn't sheet ice outside the door at 7.45am then I will see you around 8.45.

Just thought it will be my first time on the road 'clipless' as well so everytime we come to a halt if I could have someone either side.................


----------



## Svendo (28 Jan 2012)

Hi guys, I'm planning to do the Evans Ride It route tomorrow. Want a quick ride in the temperatures likely tomorrow. Haven't decided whether I'll actually enter or just follow the route at the same time. Other than being timed by them, some bar and gel freebies not sure what the entrance fee would gain me. The route is marked, but the GPX is online anyway (and I know all the roads on the route anyway). If I do change my mind in the morning I also know the roads of your planned route so will just catch you up.

I went out this afternoon and the main roads were all clear, some slush in the gutters so beware of ice where melt water may have frozen and in shady bits but should be OK.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Providing there isn't sheet ice outside the door at 7.45am then I will see you around 8.45.
> 
> Just thought it will be my first time on the road 'clipless' as well so everytime we come to a halt if I could have someone either side.................


I can't keep up!

You try and remember that you are clipped in, and we will try to remember to shout out ...

_"Stopping - UNCLIP!!!!"_


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

Svendo said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning to do the Evans Ride It route tomorrow.


Have fun!


Svendo said:


> Want a quick ride in the temperatures likely tomorrow.


Indeed!


----------



## Edge705 (28 Jan 2012)

Confirmation I will be there looking forward to it However I’m delving towards Preston a little before Longridge fell on the Whalley Road as you lot go up Church lane I'll just carry on cos I need to motor back to the Fylde coast. Incidentally is the padiham cycleway the old railway line? Judging by the forecast I reckon well be descending as fast as we are accenting tomorrow at least I will anyhow - I’ve wasted enough of the NHS's time in my cycle life.


----------



## DCLane (28 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> See you in Rochdale in 3 weeks time for the mini-North-West-Passage!


 
Will do, although I'm not sure what I'll be riding; Carrera/Ridgeback?/Ridgeback replacement? (prob not)/'Lethal impact' bike


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Confirmation I will be there looking forward to it However I’m delving towards Preston a little before Longridge fell on the Whalley Road as you lot go up Church lane I'll just carry on cos I need to motor back to the Fylde coast. Incidentally is the padiham cycleway the old railway line? Judging by the forecast I reckon well be descending as fast as we are accenting tomorrow at least I will anyhow - I’ve wasted enough of the NHS's time in my cycle life.


Er, we'll be going up Station Road - Church Lane doesn't appear to go anywhere!

Yes, the Padiham Greenway is along the route of old freight line. The residents who live either side of it must be really pleased to now have _this_ behind their houses ...







... instead of a derelict railway line!

I'm going to have a few beers now, snatch some sleep, then - *Let's Ride!*


----------



## Edge705 (28 Jan 2012)

just had a look at the first 25 miles

View attachment 6564


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> just had a look at the first 25 miles
> 
> View attachment 6564


Yes - _pretty flat_, by our usual standards!  

A long drag out of Todmorden, a shorter climb over to the lights at Manchester Road, Burnley, a long descent into Padiham, then a moderate lump round the back of Read along the Old Roman Road and down to Spring Wood, Whalley!


----------



## kiwi-Sal (28 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Never thought, I could have used this weather as a good excuse to buy that new Hardtail I keep looking at


 
Yeah - funnily enough pictures of XC bikes & hardtails keep coming into my mind!



ColinJ said:


> I would try and persuade you k-S, but how would I feel if you changed your mind, came along and then fell off!
> 
> If you are free on Saturday, 18th February, why not join us for the Mini-North-West-Passage from Rochdale instead?


 
Thanks Colin but unfortunately I am busy on the Saturday - having a yoga day! Lots of good stretching. Otherwise I would definitely be in.

So for tomorrow have a SAFE journey!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

I'll just make a note of who is coming tomorrow so I can keep track of everybody and then that's me done for this evening!

Yoga - hmm ... I really must get into stretching - I am soooooo inflexible - I'd struggle to even reach down to mid-shin level. I'm sure that it is one reason why I get so much backache.

Oh well, there will be at least one forum ride a month in these parts k-S, so take your pick of one when the weather is nicer!

A few beers while watching a film, then I'll turn in.


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (28 Jan 2012)

Hope you all have fun tomorrow - it's certainly a good turnout. I'm looking forward to joining you again but not until I've got a few more miles in my legs. Stay safe!


----------



## kiwi-Sal (28 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Yoga - hmm ... I really must get into stretching - I am soooooo inflexible - I'd struggle to even reach down to mid-shin level. I'm sure that it is one reason why I get so much backache.
> 
> Oh well, there will be at least one forum ride a month in these parts k-S, so take your pick of one when the weather is nicer!
> 
> ...


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2012)

I'll check the thread at 7.30am just in case, hopefully see you all tomorrow


----------



## I like Skol (28 Jan 2012)

Just packed the bike, now off to bed. Have to be up early for the ride to HB. Oi Potsy, no tooting or close passes as you drive by!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2012)

Just out of bed, having drunk beer and watched TV until 02:30! Isn't 56 getting just a wee bit old to be doing this to myself? 

Incoming message from totallyfixed - too frosty and cold for him and Helen to risk riding fixed today. Probably a sensible decision ... As for the rest of us - _Let's Forum Ride!_


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2012)

I'm awake and ready to go 
Just deciding on how many layers to wear


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> I'm awake and ready to go
> Just deciding on how many layers to wear


You are probably on your way by now, but in case you are not ... N + 1!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (29 Jan 2012)

setting off now, see you all in a while


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2012)

Yikes - look at the time! Having gone on and on about not keeping people waiting in the cold, it would look really bad if I do it - see yas later ...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2012)

I'm back! I'm tired, a bit cold and everything aches, even things that aren't supposed to ache after cycling ... 

That's my January metric century done, 107 kms in fact, or 67 miles. A bit too much of a step up from a hilly 33 miler 2 weekends ago, and nothing else since the end of November!

I'd like to thank everybody for waiting for me when I needed them to, which was far too often! 

I'll do a write-up tomorrow, and will post a few photos. Now i need something to eat, and a rest ...

*PS* No sign of you aJay - I hope you are okay?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (29 Jan 2012)

Just got back as well, suffering cramps in my feet as they're beginning to defrost,
otherwise feel ok. 78 miles for me and I'm absolutely ravenous


----------



## kiwi-Sal (29 Jan 2012)

Wow - Pennine-Paul - 78 miles! Thats impressive. I went out today (not sure how many miles - but feels around the 60 mark) but I stuck to the west side of Lancashire. The further west I went the temperature went up a degree or 2. No frost anywhere.

Colin - I'm looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2012)

I think Skol is going to be on 100-and-a-bit miles by the time he gets home!

A soak, some food and a nap beckon ... catch you later!


----------



## colly (29 Jan 2012)

I'm waiting to hear what the weather was like.

It was ok here this morning. Had a nice 30 miles in sunshine.


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Jan 2012)

157 km for me, 97.6 miles  but too bloody wet and cold to bother with the extra.


----------



## Edge705 (29 Jan 2012)

Great Ride Guys I wish I could have'd stayed all the way a measly 56 miles for me thoroughly enjoyed meeting you all and hope to do so again soon.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I think Skol is going to be on 100-and-a-bit miles by the time he gets home


 
I'm home and showered, going to kick back for a while now and get some food etc.... I will be back later to regale you all with tales of potsy whooping Colin's behind. I did 105 miles in total so well chuffed with that.


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2012)

66+ miles for those that started from Hebden Bridge.
For a 'flat' ride there certainly seemed to be a few ups and downs 
Good mileages there from OFF and ILS, and good to add another CC'er to my list in Edge 705


----------



## Svendo (29 Jan 2012)

Glad you all had a good ride, I pirated the Evans ride today, see here.
BTW, visited some friends in Tod at about 4.45ish, saw two HI-vis'd cyclists going past the end of the side road towards Hebden Bridge. (near the Shell garage in Todmorden). only when they'd gone past did I think, that looks a lot like Colin's backpack on the front rider, could it have been you Colin?


----------



## tubbycyclist (29 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> 66+ miles for those that started from Hebden Bridge.
> For a 'flat' ride there certainly seemed to be a few ups and downs
> Good mileages there from OFF and ILS, and good to add another CC'er to my list in Edge 705
> View attachment 6583
> ...



According to my Garmin there were 1070m of ascent in 106km, not all that flat after all. 

I had made a solemn pledge to get back for 5pm and so needed to disappear on the return leg. Hopefully next time I can stick with the group.


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2012)

We got back to the car park at 4.40pm tc, Paul and ILS left us at Tod, and me and Colin carried on at our usual blistering pace


----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2012)

I always enjoy seeing the photos of forum rides. Would you like to put the names to the faces, when you have recovered, Potsy?


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> We got back to the car park at 4.40pm tc, Paul and ILS left us at Tod, and me and Colin carried on at our usual blistering pace


 
Would have waited at Tod , but with 20 miles still to ride I decided to crack on.


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Would have waited at Tod , but with 20 miles still to ride I decided to crack on.


Don't blame you off, we had already said our goodbyes to ILS so was surprised to see him waiting in Tod with PP.


----------



## Svendo (29 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> We got back to the car park at 4.40pm tc, Paul and ILS left us at Tod, and me and Colin carried on at our usual blistering pace


Aha, then it probably was yourself and Colin I saw on your way back to Hebden.


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2012)

Speicher said:


> I always enjoy seeing the photos of forum rides. Would you like to put the names to the faces, when you have recovered, Potsy?


Just for you 





Tubby cyclist,Penine Paul, Ilikeskol,Colinj,Oldfatfool,Edge 705




Penine Paul,Globalti,Colinj,Ilikeskol,me,tubbycyclist,Oldfatfool.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Don't blame you off, we had already said our goodbyes to ILS so was surprised to see him waiting in Tod with PP.


I just stopped long enough to phone the misses, don a jacket because the temps were starting to fall and I also needed to cram some dried fruit down my throat because I felt like I was starting to fade. After about 80 miles the novelty was starting to wear off but somehow once I passed the 90 mile mark I got a little bit of a second wind. I didn't actually have to crawl home even though I felt fairly beat.

By the way Potsy, you definitely had a clear lead on Colin today, I reckon if you continue this way we will soon have to quit with the Captain Slow quips!!!!


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2012)

I nearly forgot to mention the broken spoke! Just as I was heading towards Hebden Bridge this morning, about a mile away from the meeting point, when I heard and felt a twang. At first I thought I had run over something in the road and listened for the inevitable Hiiiiiissssssss but it never came so I looked down and saw a definite wobble in the back wheel. Instantly knew what had happened so I just kept going to the meeting point. This is the beauty of disc brakes, it doesn't matter what shape the wheel is, as long as it will spin and clear the frame, you can carry on.


----------



## Ajay (29 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'm back! I'm tired, a bit cold and everything aches, even things that aren't supposed to ache after cycling ...
> 
> That's my January metric century done, 107 kms in fact, or 67 miles. A bit too much of a step up from a hilly 33 miler 2 weekends ago, and nothing else since the end of November!
> 
> ...



Yep, I didn't make it!
Had four 12 yr old girls on a sleep over last night (err, my daughters friends, I'll quickly add) 
With the time it took to get them settled the alarm call was just too early and I bottled it.
I really need to get my cycling mojo back quickly though, I'm right at the bottom of my fitness curve!


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2012)

I like Skol said:


> I nearly forgot to mention the broken spoke!


Good job you didn't do anything silly like bunny-hop over fallen branches then 
Curse of the New Years day riders? Hope 400bhp doesn't see this


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Jan 2012)

Tragic to have missed it and most of you seemed to be grimacing smiling, but I am sure the cold would have done for Helen plus it would have meant getting back home / eating would have been a bit late. Right, can you do it again in Spring?


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Tragic to have missed it and most of you seemed to be grimacing smiling, but I am sure the cold would have done for Helen plus it would have meant getting back home / eating would have been a bit late. Right, can you do it again in Spring?


I claimed victory in the Roman Road hill climb by default 

Good turn out considering the conditions, am sure there'll be plenty more rides coming up in the next few months.

We are thinking about making ILS's headwear into the Colinj ride compulsory uniform too


----------



## Alun (30 Jan 2012)

What on earth is Colin doing on the photo outside the cafe?


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> What on earth is Colin doing on the photo outside the cafe?


Hiding his belly mainly


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> What on earth is Colin doing on the photo outside the cafe?





potsy said:


> Hiding his belly mainly


True - I was hiding behind Globalti and popped my head out at the last moment!

(And in the previous picture, I was holding my breath and pushing the flab in with my hands.  )


----------



## Littgull (30 Jan 2012)

Sounds like a terrific forum ride and good pictures too. The one of Colin outside the cafe has more than a little Micheal Palin pythonesque about it!

I was really disappointed that I couldn't make the rearranged date of the 29th due to a family commitment but I'm hopeful of making the February forum ride and subsequent months.

Cheers for now,

Brian


----------



## aJohnson (30 Jan 2012)

Glad you all had a nice ride, I'll be sure to make it to the next one whenever that is.


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'm back! I'm tired, a bit cold and everything aches, even things that aren't supposed to ache after cycling ...
> 
> *I'll do a write-up tomorrow, and will post a few photos. *Now i need something to eat, and a rest* ...*


 
Still waiting..


----------



## Edge705 (31 Jan 2012)

Nobody mentioned my slight detour thanks to tom tom here my dad had a challenge to get his 4x4 up some of the hills with some nice 1in4 hairpins. In fact was dissapointed we didnt route the ride this way outward bound


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2012)

Good effort chaps.

Nice hat ILS


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> my dad had a challenge to get his 4x4 up some of the hills with some nice 1in4 hairpins. In fact was dissapointed we didnt route the ride this way outward bound


 
Colin keeps promising some hills on these rides of his but this one was downhill all the way, I don't get it


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Right, can you do it again in Spring?


 
Well, yes, we intend to, only ... we usually take to the hills on the way out for better scenery and less traffic, which might make it a bit of a handful on fixed!

One of those hills would be the Nick o' Pendle, but you could always turn left at Sabden and avoid the Nick by going that way to Whalley instead. (We would be heading there via Pendleton and Wiswell.)


potsy said:


> Still waiting..


Patience - I've nearly finished a blog post but several things have taken higher priority!


Edge705 said:


> Nobody mentioned my slight detour thanks to tom tom here my dad had a challenge to get his 4x4 up some of the hills with some nice 1in4 hairpins. In fact was dissapointed we didnt route the ride this way outward bound


Oh, crikey, that is the way I used to come back from work! It is a much nicer route than the valley road, but it is not really quicker unless the A646 is snarled up with traffic which doesn't happen that often! (Or you greatly exceed the speed limit on the Long Causeway which is exactly why a lot of people go that way. I know someone who got from home in Hebden Bridge 14.5 miles to work in Burnley in under 14 minutes and it is slow at both ends, so he must have gone crazily fast where he could to _average_ 65 mph! I told him he was an idiot when he boasted about it.)

Actually, I have mentioned it in my coming blog post, but I thought you'd gone up 'Mytholm Steeps', not come down that way.

One day, I will take a forum ride up there, but not until I stand a chance of doing it on my bike! I think I've tackled it about 6 times on the road bike now and ridden it 3 times, and walked the 25% section the other 3 times!)


I like Skol said:


> Colin keeps promising some hills on these rides of his but this one was downhill all the way, I don't get it


Yeah, yeah, and don't think that I didn't notice the nonchalant whistling behind me as I was grovelling uphill in pain!

Now listen matey - I may not be called Maximus Decimus Meridius, I've never been commander of the Armies of the North (General of the Felix Legions), TBH - I never really rated emperor Marcus Aurelius. I've never had a son. I've never been married either, but ...

*I will have my vengeance ... in this life, or the next!  *


----------



## colly (31 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Yeah, yeah, and don't think that I didn't notice the nonchalant whistling behind me as I was grovelling uphill in pain!


 

  

I'm just sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> I'm just sorry I couldn't make it.


The last thing I needed was a pair of you whistling a bleedin' duet!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2012)

Okay, here you go then - ride report on my blog.

*PS* If you fancy coming on my next couple of forum rides, pencil in these dates - Saturday, 25th February (destination undecided, distance probably about 50 miles) and Sunday, 25th March (An almost flat imperial century ride from Whalley taking advantage of the clocks having gone forward. Ideal for riders on fixed!)


----------



## Edge705 (1 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Okay, here you go then - ride report on my blog.
> 
> *PS* If you fancy coming on my next couple of forum rides, pencil in these dates - Saturday, 25th February (destination undecided, distance probably about 50 miles) and Sunday, 25th March (Waddington, hilly way out, usual way back, 100-odd kms, 62-odd miles).


 
Nice read Colin  I think you hit the nail right on the head when you said if you had not had the guys to motivate you to do the ride you would have sat at home. Far too often (and I am guilty of this) one thinks that one ride in every blue moon wont make a difference but it cleraly did for you on Sunday. Incidentaly I would probaly not have gone out Sunday had it not been for the forum ride but Im glad I did, met some good people who hopefully over time will become cycling chums, and the ride clocked me 56 to take my january total to just under 400 for the month Unfortunately I cant commit too much in advance I would hope to do the MNW but it would be entry on the day However I dont see there being an issue with the next forum ride on 25 March - perhaps I can cajole Ajay to ride out to spring wood again and come to waddy for a slap up meal with the boys

Now then what about a Forum tour maybe 2/3/4 days or so over a bank holiday weekend tents/hostels and all - One consideration though Real Ale pubs must be top of the agenda


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2012)

> I give myself 100% for effort, given how much it hurt me, 50% for performance given how slow even _potsy_ managed to make me look (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How rude 
Good write up as ever Col, I think you and me both have plenty of work to do before we can enjoy the rides as much as we'd like.
I think I look a lot taller than usual on that photo


----------



## oldfatfool (1 Feb 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Now then what about a Forum tour maybe 2/3/4 days or so over a bank holiday weekend tents/hostels and all - One consideration though Real Ale pubs must be top of the agenda


 
Well volunteered that man


----------



## italiafirenze (1 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Okay, here you go then - ride report on my blog.
> 
> *PS* If you fancy coming on my next couple of forum rides, pencil in these dates - Saturday, 25th February (destination undecided, distance probably about 50 miles) and Sunday, 25th March (Waddington, hilly way out, usual way back, 100-odd kms, 62-odd miles).


 
Is there no chance of another clocks go forward 100 miler this year?


----------



## italiafirenze (1 Feb 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Nobody mentioned my slight detour thanks to tom tom here my dad had a challenge to get his 4x4 up some of the hills with some nice 1in4 hairpins. In fact was dissapointed we didnt route the ride this way outward bound


 
Is that the road that's lined with signs saying "Don't listen to your Sat Nav, this is not the way"?


----------



## DCLane (1 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> *PS* If you fancy coming on my next couple of forum rides, pencil in these dates - Saturday, 25th February (destination undecided, distance probably about 50 miles) and Sunday, 25th March (Waddington, hilly way out, usual way back, 100-odd kms, 62-odd miles).


 
Looks like you all had a good day out. Unfortunately I won't make the next two (doing Evans Ride It! Leeds sportive Sun 26th Feb and Cheshire Cat sportive Sun 25th March), however I'll see whoever's doing the MNwP on the 18th Feb.


----------



## Edge705 (1 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> Is that the road that's lined with signs saying "Don't listen to your Sat Nav, this is not the way"?


 
Yep and my dad fell hook line and sinker for that one


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Now then what about a Forum tour maybe 2/3/4 days or so over a bank holiday weekend tents/hostels and all - One consideration though Real Ale pubs must be top of the agenda


I would do it if ...

I had a touring bike

I could afford to book my own rooms at the Real Ale pubs. (I'm not into tents, hostels or room-sharing!)
... but I don't/can't so I'll have to leave it this year, but maybe next?


oldfatfool said:


> Well volunteered that man


Go for it!

I've toyed with the idea of trying to persuade a bunch of CycleChatters to sign up for a road training camp on the Costa Blanca one March. If I could afford to do one again, I'd go for 2 weeks, but many people would probably just do either the first week or the second one. If we could get 20 or more interested, we could form a couple of decent-sized groups, plus there would be other riders on the camps anyway.



italiafirenze said:


> Is that the road that's lined with signs saying "Don't listen to your Sat Nav, this is not the way"?


No, but the road leading to Mytholm Steeps does have warnings at both ends about the severity of it. 20-odd years ago, a Calor gas tanker's brakes failed on the steepest part of the descent and almost resulted in tragedy and that led to the installation of the warning signs.

On another occasion, I spent 15 happy minutes watching a pair of idiot motorists trying to tow caravans up the 25% section! (It's not as if they were suddenly confronted by it - to get that far, they already had to tackle some 10%, some 15%, some 20%, and some very tight bends. They should have reconsidered right at the bottom of the climb.) The spectacle of cars being dragged backwards down the hill with tyres spinning and smoking amused me no end!



italiafirenze said:


> Is there no chance of another clocks go forward 100 miler this year?


Ah, I'd completely forgotten that! Yes, that sounds like a great idea, but I'll reroute it this time to avoid Blackpool and Fleetwood because that section was very busy and windy. The ferry trip was interesting, but I don't feel the need to do it again this year just for the sake of it.



DCLane said:


> Looks like you all had a good day out. Unfortunately I won't make the next two (doing Evans Ride It! Leeds sportive Sun 26th Feb and Cheshire Cat sportive Sun 25th March), however I'll see whoever's doing the MNwP on the 18th Feb.


And I chose a Saturday for the February ride, just for you!  (Actually, you aren't the only one who said that Saturdays were better for them and I did promise to do more Saturday rides this year.) Have fun on those two events.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> I think I look a lot taller than usual on that photo


 
Those high heels are really effective!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> I think I look a lot taller than usual on that photo





I like Skol said:


> Those high heels are really effective!


Ha ha ha - well spotted - I missed that!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2012)

Anyone free for this short, sunny, cold ride tomorrow?  

*Oh, by the way lads ...* You know when we emerged off the Greenway at Rose Grove, and I said that two young fellas had just called after me that my back tyre was going flat, and I asked you and you said it was okay ...? Well, it's now completely flat! 

Good job I checked it before setting off to meet Calum in the morning!


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2012)

That's because you never got to the front for anyone to see it 

Looking forward to the century ride, think that was my favourite of last year, wonder if Fossy will lend me his fixed for the day? 

Skol did wonder why i was holding onto his shoulder as you took that pic


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2012)

It's a damn good job we did this last weekend when the weather was so nice! It would have been 'difficult' this Sunday that's for sure.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2012)

I like Skol said:


> It's a damn good job we did this last weekend when the weather was so nice! It would have been 'difficult' this Sunday that's for sure.


I was thinking that myself!

I'm glad that I managed to get a mid-week ride in with Calum too.

****************************************************************************************************************
_The Fylde/Wyre flattish century ride from Whalley is on! I'll start a thread at the beginning of March but put it in your diaries now because it will be a good one! *Sunday, 25th March* - same idea as the last one, but avoiding most of the coastal towns this time, and using a downstream toll bridge to get across the Wyre rather than the ferry. Still calling in at Bonds for ices, and Knott End for our main stop and a glimpse of the sea (or at least - the mouth of the Wyre)._
****************************************************************************************************************


----------



## oldfatfool (5 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I've toyed with the idea of trying to persuade a bunch of CycleChatters to sign up for a road training camp on the Costa Blanca one March. If I could afford to do one again, I'd go for 2 weeks, but many people would probably just do either the first week or the second one. If we could get 20 or more interested, we could form a couple of decent-sized groups, plus there would be other riders on the camps anyway.
> 
> .


 
Would it be cheaper to hire a lge villa in Mallorca or Teneriffe between us? Would certainly be interested if I got enough notice to book holidays etc.


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> ****************************************************************************************************************
> _The Fylde/Wyre flattish century ride from Whalley is on! I'll start a thread at the beginning of March but put it in your diaries now because it will be a good one! *Sunday, 25th March* - same idea as the last one, but avoiding most of the coastal towns this time, and using a downstream toll bridge to get across the Wyre rather than the ferry. Still calling in at Bonds for ices, and Knott End for our main stop and a glimpse of the sea (or at least - the mouth of the Wyre)._
> ****************************************************************************************************************


In the diary, is this the same day as the Cheshire Cat again?
Might want to 'poke' Big Steve in case he doesn't know, he wanted to do this last time but had already booked the CC.
Hoping this weather doesn't stop my mileage this coming week, need to keep skolly in his place


----------



## DCLane (5 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> In the diary, is this the same day as the Cheshire Cat again?
> Might want to 'poke' Big Steve in case he doesn't know, he wanted to do this last time but had already booked the CC.


 
Yes - I'm doing the CC 74-miler so won't make it.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Hoping this weather doesn't stop my mileage this coming week, need to keep skolly in his place


 
Hmmmm.... Just been looking at the cycle log progress bars. It appears I am way ahead of my target while you are just barely keeping in line with expectations  (There's lies, damned lies and statistics!)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Feb 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Hmmmm.... Just been looking at the cycle log progress bars. It appears I am way ahead of my target while you are just barely keeping in line with expectations  (There's lies, damned lies and statistics!)


 
He is a right slacker is that potsy  I mean I have done nearly twice what I need to do


----------



## DCLane (5 Feb 2012)

And looking at the actual number all 3 of you could do with doing a bit more to keep up ....


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2012)

Hmm ... it's always a question of juggling dates, isn't it! I'm trying to spread my rides out evenly and fit them around events that I'll be riding like the mini-NWP, SITD and so on.

The 25th was chosen because the clocks go forward early that morning and that gives us an extra hour of daylight in the evening for our ride back. It will be 4 weeks after the previous forum ride (25th February) and 3 weeks before SITD. If we moved the century ride to 1st April, those gaps would be 5 weeks and 2 weeks.



oldfatfool said:


> Would it be cheaper to hire a lge villa in Mallorca or Teneriffe between us? Would certainly be interested if I got enough notice to book holidays etc.


It definitely would be cheaper to book somewhere for ourselves. We'd have the hassle of sorting out transfers but I suppose the internet makes these things much easier now. Anyway, it will have to be another year - something to think about for the future.


----------



## oldfatfool (5 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It definitely would be cheaper to book somewhere for ourselves. We'd have the hassle of sorting out transfers but I suppose the internet makes these things much easier now. Anyway, it will have to be another year - something to think about for the future.


 
I read an article recently in one of the mags where a group had done this had hired a couple of people carriers for the week, giving them transport enough for them and their bikes,which would already be bagged up from the flight. Like you say,something to think about.


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2012)

DCLane said:


> And looking at the actual number all 3 of you could do with doing a bit more to keep up ....


Don't forget, as my miles are done at a much slower pace than the rest of you, I actually spend far more time on the bike than all of you 

I like the dates you have chosen Colin, makes sense to spread them out like you have.


----------



## Edge705 (5 Feb 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Would it be cheaper to hire a lge villa in Mallorca or Teneriffe between us? Would certainly be interested if I got enough notice to book holidays etc.


+1


----------



## Edge705 (5 Feb 2012)

Chaps I can confirm and agree with ILS I was back out on a hilly 60 on roads unpassable on the bike I checked the forcast and everything I ddnt think the smow would reach dunsop bridge but it did in abundance - It was a struggle in places walking and clearing ice sludge from your cleats just to clip them in I feel a right nugget I should have done the flat 50 instead of the hilly 60 - DOH its a good job it was last week and not this that we did our ride I have to admit I was grovelling the last 10 flat miles home everything seazed up - and to rub salt in the wound a lovely sunny afternoon on the fylde coast. Never mind another 61 miles in the legs the MNW is now looking possible


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Feb 2012)

DCLane said:


> And looking at the actual number all 3 of you could do with doing a bit more to keep up ....


 
Its this thing called a "Life" that takes all the time away from cycling .......... you might have heard of it


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2012)

I've PMd Steve H and tubbycyclist about the proposed century ride on 25th March. Hopefully one of them will be able to offer me a lift over to Whalley, because I don't fancy doing a 143 miler that day. (At the end of the summer, maybe, but not fat and unfit in _March_!)

I've planned the main route and it comes in at 163 kms (102 miles) with Bonds after 73 kms (45 miles) and Knott End cafe after 96 kms (60 miles).

I've also come up with 2 shorter options in case of disappointing weather ...

Shorter option #1 cuts out Knott End, and inserts a cafe stop at Scorton instead - total distance 132 kms (83 miles) with Bonds still at 73 kms (45 miles), Scorton cafe stop at 91 kms (57 miles).

Shorter option #2 (for nasty weather) cuts out an extra Fylde loop _and_ Knott End, and inserts the cafe stop at Scorton instead - total distance 113 kms (70 miles) with Bonds at 54 kms (45 miles), Scorton cafe stop at 72 kms (57 miles).


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Its this thing called a "Life" that takes all the time away from cycling .......... you might have heard of it


 
+1

I could ride to work everynight and fit trips in on my days off if it wasn't for 'life' getting in the way. Figure in all those extra miles and I would be miles ahead of Potsy (but probably still wouldn't have clocked up as many hours in the saddle ).


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Feb 2012)

I like Skol said:


> +1
> 
> I could ride to work everynight and fit trips in on my days off if it wasn't for 'life' getting in the way. Figure in all those extra miles and I would be miles ahead of Potsy (but probably still wouldn't have clocked up as many hours in the saddle ).


 
+1 non of my mileage is commuting as I am self employed and work from home so I think I have done quite well considering


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2012)

I've been a bit silly, starting to discuss the new century ride here and in last year's century ride thread so I have now started -> this new thread <- for any further discussions about the ride. 

See you over there!


----------



## Globalti (7 Feb 2012)

I'm on my way over......


----------

